# Scotland Pregnancy and Parenting Chatter



## Dory10

*** Scotland Pregnancy and Parenting Chatter ** **

Hi everyone

This thread is designed for you all to be able to carry on your regional chatter after BFP and beyond  You don't have to have had a BFP to be a part of the chat, you may want to see how your clinic buddies are getting on and keep in touch this way. By having a dedicated thread it means we can keep the clinic cycle threads to those currently cycling without having lots of pregnancy and parenting chat within them. I'm sure we've all been in situations where reading such updates was really upsetting so please use this thread for your updates instead.

Don't forget there are also really active due date pregnancy clubs too where you can chat to others due at the same time as you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=173.0 and there is an Early Pregnancy thread for the early days (up to 12 weeks) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=336390.330 plus general pregnancy chat for one off questions http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=174.0.

Congratulations on your news and happy chatting 

Dory
xxx *


----------



## billie2015

Hello,

Foreverhopeful, hope you check this post (I understand it being tough for people going through IVF at the moment reading too much parenting and pregnancy talk, it was tough for me too after my three failed cycles).
So nice to see that donor eggs did it for you.
I understand you been worried of twins, you have high hcg levels, but anything is possible. 
Good luck on your 3ww mine is terrible, I'm always scared something is wrong, and there is nothing you can do about it!


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey hun, yes, we can keep each other informed, without upsetting others too much!! Roll on 20th August!! Xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Probably won't post very much but thought I'd join you ladies on here as the pregnancy boards have so many members and it's impossible to keep up. Billie congratulations on your BFP. Forever, didn't want to reply on the GCRM thread as I know how upsetting/stressful treatment is and didn't want to seem like I was bragging but shock pregnancy is an understatement! Ive been living like a nun practically since the treatment that gave me my son.

Anyway I hope both of you don't worry all the time although I know I did. Looking forward to sharing your pregnancy journey's x


----------



## deesimba

Hi, I just wanted to pop on and wish you the best of luck in your pregnancies, I cycled at Gcrm in 2013 and Eri before that and although don't post much have been following the journeys on the page. I went to Reprofit last year for donor egg, and I am forever grateful to them as my beautiful 12 week baby boy is sleeping  .
I hope you are able to relax a bit in your pregnancies but I know it is so hard, as you reach each milestone you relax a bit more. Take care dx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey mrs Mac, 

So shocking, cannot beleive your preggars, how many weeks are you? Have you had an early scan?
Yeh, it's a hard one after miss carrying at 13 weeks last year, so I'm in panic stations right now!

Great news dessimba, love a nice story with happy ending!! Congrats on your newborn xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies, congratulations on your bfps! 

I am a GRI lady, had two unsuccessful cycles on the NHS and have one frosty waiting for collection. Had a surprise natural bfp end of June and 9 weeks along just now. Feels amazing to be pregnant and hoping this is the one while remaining cautious given past history and unicornate uterus.

Wishing you all the very best in your pregnancies!!  X


----------



## MrsMacD

Forever I'm 12 weeks, got my scan next Monday. Been such a long wait. When's your scan? It'll be good to get the first scan under your belt for reassurance. For me it might actually make me believe there is someone in there and i havent just made it up lol! 

Hope you have been keeping well. I've been feeling really nauseous but never been sick thankfully. We've told immediate family but waiting till after the scan to tell anyone else but I'm struggling to find tops that dont make me look pregnant. At the moment my belly looks as big as when I was 6 months pregnant the last time!


----------



## MrsMacD

Sunshine congratulations on your BFP. Really hope this is the one and hope you are keeping well x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks MrsMacD you too    

I've been really bloated too especially at night. Trying a new approach today of eating six small meals instead of three big ones and eating lots of fruit then waiting 20 mins before eating anything else. These are all tips from Dr Google will let you know if any success with them xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies, I thought I would join you on here, I know a few of you already from other threads but big hello to you all. 
I'm 12+2 and got scan next Wednesday. I had scan at 10 weeks and all was well but still can't help being anxious and really want this one over with. Hoping that after this scan I can start to tell family, we still haven't told a soul and it's getting really hard to hide. 
I've not had a lot of symptoms from the beginning, but now I feel totally normal accept from the growing belly and boobs and the odd wee twinge in my sides. Think that's why I still find it so hard to believe. I Could also eat all day, maybe that's why the belly is growing so much  
Hoping its a bit easier to keep up on this thread with where people are at, have a great day everyone! xx


----------



## billie2015

Sorry for double post for those of you in march/april pregnancy thread.

My first scan day finally arrived!!!

It went great , such a magical moment. I was totally terrified when I entered the room, the nurse explained that she would look first until she found something and she would turn the screen as soon as she could. And if anything felt not right she would call a doctor. That put me in a state! 
But after a few seconds of looking, she turned the screen and say everything looked nice. We got to see a small white blob with clear head and we could even make some limbs. Truly amazing, the best part was when she pointed out the heartbeat, small flickering thing. The nurse measured it, 17.3mm, right on track (she said 8w3d, close enough).

I feel a lot more relieved now, as was half expecting an empty sack or nothing at all. I feel like I can start breathing.

They printed us the photo, I will post it once I scan it!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi Pinkchick x. Great to hear your ten week scan went well and good luck for the twelve week xx. 

We haven't told family yet either waiting for 12 week scan too. My mother in law is probably going to want put it straight up on **,  not out of badness she will just be excited and has done that with her daughters babies,  but she doesn't know about our history with ivf, mc etc. Eek! 

Billie that's fantastic congratulations mrs!  Xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Billie so happy for you. It's amazing to see your little one on the screen. Glad you are feeling more relieved.

Congrats pinkchick. Glad your 10 week scan went well and  you don't have to wait long for your next one. We'll be due around the same time.


----------



## billie2015

Here is the photo:

I know it will look like a blob to most people, but we were actually surprised to see that much:


----------



## Turia

Hi everyone
Would you mind if I joined you?  I'm on the Sept/Oct Pregnancy thread too but a lot of the ante-natal care systems seem different with England so it would be great to have a more 'local' chat!  I've also now been to 3 different Glasgow hospitals for care so it is a bit more confusing!

Firstly, congratulations everyone on your BFPs!  I'm now just over 29 weeks and still don't quite believe it is true    My OH has taken to calling me a witch as I am loving this awful Scottish weather    Believe me, the last thing a heavily pregnant woman wants is a heatwave  

I've not posted on the GCRM thread before but have followed it and so many of your stories.  We started with 2 rounds of OE IVF at the GRI but paying privately.  We then moved to using DE through IVI Valencia - however all our scans, tests, reviews were through GCRM so I know the clinic really well.  With our last cycle we switched to Procreatec but GCRM still helped us as an 'out-patient'.

Good luck for those coming up to the later scans.  Although immediate family knew on BFP day, we tried holding off to tell most people until after the 12w scan - but I now realise that there are still some people I haven't told!

Billie - we had our first scan at 7w1 at GCRM.  I was petrified as I had a massive bleed the week before.  But that first sight of the heart is truly magical  

Take care everyone 
Turia x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

So cute Billie!!  

Hi turia congratulations on your pregnancy and reaching 29 weeks,  not long to go for you now!  which hospital have you decided on for your labour if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Turia

Hi Sunshine
I'm with the Southern General as it will always be called (unless you prefer the other name of 'death star'    )

It's quite frustrating however as scans and consultant appointments have been there, yet I have been sent to the Western for Maternity Physio.  At least its easier to park there now that all the clinics have moved to the Southern.  I was also sent to Gartnavel when I got diagnosed with gestational diabetes.  Just need the Royal to get the full set!

Yes, I'm counting down the weeks now.  Everyone says it has been a quick pregnancy but my sore back and hips tell me otherwise!  I've also been under house arrest for most of it so looking forward to getting into the real world again.

Turia x


----------



## billie2015

Hi Turia,

Welcome to this thread and congrats on the pregnancy!

I've been trying to contact the midwife today (with number for centralised Greater Glasgow center something) but couldn't get through (call at 5pm) I guess it was closed already. Anyone knows the opening times? 
Also do you know if the first NHS scan can be done at 14 weeks or if it needs to be before? I will be away right at the bad time (4 weeks between 9w4d and 13w4d).


----------



## Turia

Thanks Billie!
I was 13w 2d when I had my dating scan (the first NHS one).  I think they can do it up to 14w so try and get it planned in asap if you are only just back then.
Turia x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Sunshine: we cycled together at gri in jan this year, I remember your name! Cant beleive we have another BFP naturally, congrats,

Turia: congrats on your BFP, such great news, You are so far on, how exciting! 

Pinkchick: I'm only 5/3 and I'm freaking ut too, your not alone!!

Mrs Mac: scan on Monday, that's exciting, bet you can't wait! My first scan is 20th August! 

Billie: Amazing news, thats so fab, I'm so delighted for you xxxx

Afm: got my Gp to do HCG test today and will get it re done on Monday, just need that reassurance that my beta is rising. Hopefully get results of today's tests Friday or Monday! Boobs are so sore, sleeping with bra on day and night, no other symptoms at the moment, which worries me. I had a lot more the last time, shouldn't be moaning, though symptoms encourage you, ya know x 

Xxxxx


----------



## billie2015

Turia, thanks for the answer about scan, I had the midwife on the phone this morning and have my next appt (midwife and scan) for 17th and 21st of Sept. Weird as I will be 15 weeks then.
I saw somewhere that scan needed to be before 14w in order to measure nuchal translucency for assessing Down's risks. I'm not sure they'll be able to do it for me then, but if not, I guess I can always book a private Harmony screening blood test and have an even more accurate answer.

Forever, don't worry too much about lack of symptoms, I haven't had much (main one is tiredness) and everything turns out fine! Enjoy!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Brilliant news Billie...I was popping on to wish you good luck as I somehow though it was tomorrow (maybe cause we had out first scan on a Friday!). It's a huge hurdle to have gotten over....and I know the feeling of reflief and the high you must be on ...for a few days....whe you start to get anxious about the next one ...but the wait for the 12 wk wasn't as bad.


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi foreverhopeful it's amazing isn't it. And both of us low amh ladies!  congratulations   I hear you on the sore boobs!  Will have to try sleeping with a bra as they kill when I roll over in bed! 

Turia have heard the 'death star' is v good x. My hubby calls it that too!   Getting ahead of myself here but we are considering GRI as we live very close just now and had lots of treatment there so far. Also considering southern like you    heard good things about both of them. the one we have been warned to avoid is Wishaw general 

Billie hope you get your tests OK. As you said there is always the harmony test which is even more accurate and with the bonus of telling you boy or girl if you want to know x 

Last day of my week off today it has been bliss not to get up for work and just chill out!  Am considering applying for a promotion but don't know if I got it in me to go through the stress. And the effort of applying... my brain isn't it's usual self just now!  The payrise would be great tho. Would usually go for it just so knackered just now!  Will probably beat myself up if I don't tho. Closing date is Tuesday  

Oh did anyone hear Andy Murray's wife Kim is preggers. When TTC celeb pregnancies annoyed the heck out of me but they don't seem so annoying now we're pregnant!? And they seem like a great couple. The baby is due in February so they must have waited til 12 weeks to tell the news.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey 

Well im a happy bunny, bloods on 28th July: 238, bloods as of 5th august: 1902, so happy, starting to believe this actually work, i will get another set of bloods done Monday to make sure the rise is continuing.. 

Sunshine, go for the promotion, you will kick yourself if you dont, do it girl! Its worth a try.

And yes i hear Andy Murrays wife is preggers, though it still annoyed me tbh, im like " youve only been married 5 bloody mins " though thats the jealous in me! lol xxxxx


----------



## Turia

With you Forever re Andy & Kim Murray!  A jealous thought or two about the quickness of it all passed through my mind too.  Just hope the media leave them alone...

And great news Forever on your hcg scores, very strong.  And don't worry about symptoms, sore boobs are enough of a symptom.  That and tiredness was all I had until about 7 nearly 8 weeks.  Even then, as I was on steroids I only got nausea and escaped actual sickness.

Billie - glad you got booked in, but yes the Nuchal measurements need to be earlier (or so I understand).  At least the Harmony will give better results, pity about the cost though!

Sunshine - go for it!  You have nothing to lose and loads to gain.

Just back from the Southern...Despite being really pleased with my glucose scores I am still being put on Metformin to try and stop baby from growing too big.  Worse, I'm also having to restart Clexane injections which I came off about week 12!

Not a happy bunny so just spent far too much with some online retail therapy ordering custom-made curtains and lampshade for the nursery - or the 'wean's room' as my OH calls it!

Oh well, made me feel a bit better    

Turia x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Brilliant news foreverhopeful   keep going x 

Aw turia  clexane jabs are no fun! Glad they are keeping a good eye on you though. custom baby stuff sounds lovely x 

I guess it was pretty quick for old muzza,  unless they were trying before marriage as they've been together a while maybe seven years or so x. 

Well I caved today and booked a private scan for tomorrow!  Been upset / worried since the midwife booking appointment so want to see our little coffee bean again and check if he or she is OK


----------



## MrsMacD

Forever thats good news about your bloods.

Turia that's not good news about the injections. Hopefully you won't have to be on them for too long?

Sunshine like the others say you should just go for it especially if you're going back to work after having the baby. I quite miss working but I guess there are plenty of people who would love to be in my position and be a stay at home mum. Enjoy getting to see your little one again. I managed only 1 private scan the last time between the 12 and 20 week scan but I know lots of others book quite a few just for peace of mind.

Afm I got a phonecall today to say my scan was being cancelled on Monday. I wasn't happy but luckily its been rearranged for the same day just in a hospital further away. I've been counting down to the day so glad I don't have to wait any longer.


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies back from our scan,  sorry to report our little one hasn't made it. His heart has stopped beating. Don't know what to say we're numb. Wishing you all the very best with your pregnancies and looking forward to joining you again in the future xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

So sorry, sunshine and clouds.     Miscarriage is so very terrible and unfair.


----------



## MrsMacD

Omg Sunshine I am so sorry to read your news. Sending massive  . Take care of yourself x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Dory10

Sunshine - I know I sent hugs on the other thread but here are some more   I know it's not a link I wanted to post on here but I personally have found the pregnancy loss threads incredibly supportive over the past couple of years http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0 xxxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thank you dory    I was looking for a place like this don't know how I missed it. Posted in negative cycles but this is more appropriate


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Sunshine: I'm so so sorry darling,, it's a heart wrenching time. I miss carried last year at 13 weeks. Scan at 8 and 10 all good, then started to bleed at 13 weeks, was broken. You take care of yourself ok.. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Turia

Oh Sunshine, just caught up with your news.  I'm so so sorry.  I wish there was something to say or do other than send     - they just don't seem much.

I echo what Dory suggests, I have also posted in the Loss section  - you will find an amazing group of very supportive women there.

Just know that everyone is thinking of you  
Turia x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks so much ladies and I'm thinking of you all too. Will be sad to leave this thread you are all fab. Hopefully I will be back to join you soon. Good luck with everything x


----------



## billie2015

Thanks Sunshine,

Sorry again, really hope to see you here soon too! Good luck with EPU tomorrow.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Getting second lots of bloods taken today to ensure HCG is rising, results should be in Wednesday. Bit nervous tbh, ad this will be a sign they are in the right place. 

Hope everyone had good weekend xxxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Forever hope you don't have to wait too long for your results.

We had our scan today. I was so nervous but managed to hold it together until my husband arrived at which point I started crying. It was lovely seeing the baby on screen but still seems a bit surreal. Measuring a few days ahead so due date now 13th Feb.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Mrs Mac, I was thinking of you whilst I was at work, that's great news, so pleased for you. And this is your second time, you should be a pro!!

Hopefully I'll get my third hcg back late tomorrow or Wednesday, this will be the tell tale sign for me, I'm quite nervous. Keep thinking my boobs aren't as sore, then I squeeze them and its agony! Lol.,

I've moved my first scan to 17th August, so will be 7 weeks to the day. I couldnt wait to the 20th that would be 7 weeks and 3 days, I just want my scan done so that I know!  Then I'll get myself booked into the EPU for a 9 week scan. will be a bit scared to go back there, as that's where we had to go to get out operation after our misscaraige, so will be hard. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Hardly a pro forever but certainly know better what to expect although that sometimes that makes things worse.

Bringing your scan forward a couple of days will make all the difference. Hopefully it means you'll be a little less anxious earlier. Days really seem to drag when you're counting them down before a scan but it will be here before you know it.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

PS: Beta 6576, so its doubling after 52 hours, which is perfect, I was so so nervous waiting on the nurse giving it to me. I just cant imagine me ever having a baby, weve been on such a journey still seems so out of my reach, even though im pregnant, i just keep waiting on something going wrong. Scan on Monday,tick, tock, tick, tock.

Anyone else lost their appetite first few weeks of BFP? im eating breaky, very very little during the day, just fruit which im forcing down actually, no appetite. Then seem to feel hungry at dinnertime.. Dont feel sick, juts not hungry..

xxx


----------



## billie2015

Great news forever!
I remeber losing my apetite around week 4-5 but then from week 5-6 it was the contrary, I was always hungry. I'd say, go with the flow, eat when you feel like it and don't force it (unless you actually never want to eat at all, you must get some nutriments in!)


----------



## Pinkchick

Hiya ladies, how are you all doing? 
Foreverhopeful great news about your beta, that sounds really promising. I know what you mean about finding it all hard to believe and waiting on something going wrong-I still feel like that. 
Mrs Mac glad your scan went well, it's so lovely to see the baby isn't  it, it's amazing! 
Sunshine I've been thinking of you and sending you lots of love.  
My phone isn't letting me go back to far so hi to all you other ladies. 
I had my NT scan today, baby is measuring 13 weeks 3 days which means my due date is now February 14th.
The baby was so active and she was struggling to get measurements because it was twirling around, she had me up jumping about to try get it to move into a good position and eventually she got there. It was lovely to see, and NT fluid measurement was nice and low although still to get blood results. 
I was wondering if ladies at my stage had heard the heartbeat on there scan? I have heard it on doppler but the scans I've had they said they don't listen to heart beat just check it, which I found a bit odd Because I've heard so many people say they heard the heartbeat at scans ️xx


----------



## Turia

Hi everyone

My turn for a catch-up!

Mrs MacD - congratulations on your scan.  How far along are you now?

Forever - great news on your hcg scores and not long now until your scan!  Don't worry about how you are feeling - I'm over 30 weeks and feel exactly the same.  It has been such a hard road that I still don't feel it is real and hate the way other people now seem to take it for granted that everything will be ok.  

Also don't worry about eating (unless you stop altogether  )  I ate normally until 6 weeks but then had a huge bleed and we thought we had lost baby.  Had to wait a week for the scan and that week I forced myself to eat normally but just didn't feel like it.  Luckily all was ok at the scan.  Then a few days later - bang!  I was starving, I was needing to eat something almost every hour or so or else I felt so ill.  That lasted until about week 11-12.  From the other pregnancy boards, it seems to be quite common.  After that I just went back to eating normally again.

Pink Chick - congrats on your scan too!  We only heard the heartbeat for the first time at about 16w when we had our first appointment with the consultant.  She gave us a sneaky quick scan to reassure my nerves and let us hear - it was such a wow moment.  My next official hear was at a routine midwife appointment at about 22-23w.  Any other listens have either been through my doppler or when we have gone in to the mat assessment unit worried about reduced moves or bleeding at they were both at 28w.  I get the feeling that listening isn't the standard up here. 

I was always told that whilst you can see the heartbeat at about 7w, you don't always hear it until much later so they don't try in case it worries us all....and you know how easily we worry    

Turia x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Pinkchick said:


> I was wondering if ladies at my stage had heard the heartbeat on there scan? I have heard it on doppler but the scans I've had they said they don't listen to heart beat just check it, which I found a bit odd Because I've heard so many people say they heard the heartbeat at scans ️xx


I think it may depend on the machine used to scan. At the private scan I had done at 8 weeks, we got to hear the heartbeat -- the machine seemed to have some sort of function to convert the pulsations detected by ultrasound into sound. I think the machine for our private scan at 11 weeks (as part of the Harmony test) had the same functionality. However, the NHS scans I had done at 16 and 20 weeks didn't have any sound -- not sure if the machines didn't have the capability (wouldn't surprise me), or if it's their policy just to look at the heart pulsations on screen and not convert to sound. The midwife did use a handheld doppler to listen to the heartbeat when I saw her at 16 and 22 weeks. (All of this was in Edinburgh except for the first private scan, which was overseas.)


----------



## MrsMacD

Pinkchick like others have said I dont think it's normal practice to hear the heartbeat at your scans. The first time I heard my little boys heart beat was 20+ weeks at my midwife appointment. Glad you got good results at your scan. We couldn't get a measurement at ours as baby wouldn't cooperate.


----------



## Dory10

I think hospitals have different policies on listening to the heartbeat at a scan.  In my local hospital they never have the sound on but at the FMU at the larger hospital in the city the consultant always turns it on for a few seconds before he starts to scan in detail - lovely sound and certainly helps to put me at ease.  Not sure at what point they start using the sound, I've only had FMU scans from about 17 weeks.  Our mws do dopplers from 16 week apt xxx


----------



## Pinkchick

Thanks ladies for all the replies about hearing the heartbeat, for some reason I thought I'd be hearing the heartbeat by now but don't suppose it matters as long as there's a nice strong heartbeat. It seemed a really up to date scanning machine and pictures were great so it's maybe just there policy.
I've been listening to heartbeat on my Doppler every day, sometimes it takes a while to find it but your right Dory, it's such an amazing sound. 
Mrs MacD, I very nearly didn't get measurements either because the wee minx was jumping about all over the place, but got there in the end.  
It's a lovely day here, been making the most of my day off in the sunshine. Hope it's nice where you all are too xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Just checking in girls, after tonight, only 3 more sleeps till my scan..  xxx

Hope your all well xx


----------



## Turia

Hi foreverhopeful

Is your scan tomorrow?  Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

My next scan is on Friday - because I'm being closely monitored I am getting scanned every 4 weeks.  It's saved us a fortune!  We paid for a scan at 7 and 9 weeks, had an EPU scan at 8w and then 13, 16, 20, 24 and 28 as routine all at the Southern.  As a result I hardly ever use my doppler especially once the kicking/movement really started.  I even ordered extra gel bottles thinking i would use it all up but am still on the first.  Once baby is here, I will give it away to a new home.

Pinkchick - just noticed your due date...how lovely!

We have been re-watching all the Star Wars films on a Saturday night (chronologically by story rather than release date).  Last night was Episode IV (the original) - baby certainly reacts to all that laser beam fire!

Hope you have all had a good weekend  
Turia x


----------



## MrsMacD

Good luck for tomorrow forever. Enjoy seeing your little one on screen.


----------



## Turia

Just re read my post...will be giving the Doppler away obviously, not baby!    
Turia x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Lol Turia, knew what you meant..  Amazing re all your scans, great news and so comforting for you.

Well I'm so tired, boobs agony and feeling sick, so all symptoms are here at least. Scan tomorrow at 3pm, yikes!! Petrified! Xxx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies, good luck for your scan tomorrow forever. I Know it's nerve racking but try and enjoy it. 
Turia, thank you-the original date we were given was 15th but they brought it forward at scan last week. We were well chuffed, Valentine's day seems fitting somehow. I'm also at the southern and must admit I feel really well looked after-I'm getting a scan at 16 weeks which I'm glad about because I would no doubt have booked a private one otherwise. 
That's great you don't feel so much need to use the doppler, (you did make me laugh with your last comment)! 
I'm still using mines daily-love it!! xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Bad news today girls, sac, no heart beat, no fetal pole. So looks like a blighted ovum, horrible cruel life. They tested my blood and HCH was 28,000 so they want me in 1 week today for scan, just prolonging our agony. It's so cruel xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Foreverhopeful, I'm so sorry.     You're only about 6 weeks, aren't you? In that case, esp. given your stellar hCG levels, there is still a glimmer of hope. Sometimes even a fetal pole simply can't be seen this early, esp. if you have a retroverted uterus (tilted backward and more difficult to scan). I know it's very hard, but they are absolutely doing the right thing having you wait a week to see if they can see more in a week's time. The main reason some clinics scan this early with IVF pregnancies is to make sure it's not ectopic, as there's a higher risk of ectopic than in natural pregnancy. 

I don't want to give you any false hope -- it's not encouraging, and the odds are it will turn out to be a blighted ovum. However, if you google "misdiagnosed miscarriage", you'll see there are a lot of stories of women who had no fetal pole at 6 weeks, were told they would miscarry (and in some cases told they should book straight in for an ERPC) yet went on to have healthy pregnancies. In fact, while rare, this happens often enough that it led to NICE updating the guidelines for diagnosing miscarriage and suspected ectopic pregnancy a few years ago, to ensure that viable pregnancies were not accidentally being terminated. There's basically no physical danger to you in waiting and seeing for even a few weeks if needed, so taking a week to see if further growth and development occurs is unquestionably the right thing to do, but I'm sure the wait is agony.

Again, I am so, so sorry you're going through this. I had a natural m/c at 9 weeks after a discouraging scan at 7 weeks (measuring behind, possible cardiac activity but no clear, regular heartbeat), and it is a heartbreak, I know.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

I was 7 weeks yesterday crazy horse, and have been on that site you mentioned. I may get gp to do bloods tomorrow, though read that my HCG may still rise with a BO, so thinking that may be the wrong thing to do. Xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Yes, unfortunately you can still sometimes see normal hCG rises in cases of blighted ovum, plus your hCG is high enough that it's probably no longer doubling on a 48-72 hour timescale even if it's not a blighted ovum. It's probably best to just wait for the next scan, as the hCG value won't tell you anything unless it's clearly falling. It's a tough call.


----------



## MrsMacD

Forever I am so so sorry to read your news. I checked a few times yesterday to see if you had posted and feared the worst when you hadn't.  I wish there was something I could say or do to make things better. You don't deserve this disappointment and I really hope that one day you get your happy ending


----------



## Pinkchick

Forever I'm so sorry, your right it is a cruel world. Will keep everything crossed that it's just been a wee bit too early but I know how hard it is to cling on to hope, it's a horrible feeling. Sending you lots of love xx


----------



## Turia

Forever, sending so many hugs    

I am so sorry to read this and will keep fingers crossed for you.  I have no wisdom or advice as my own early m/c was a sudden massive bleed, which is completely different.  I see you have also posted on the loss threads so hopefully you get more info there.

The waiting will be hard I know but we are all here for you.


Turia x


----------



## billie2015

Forever, I am so sorry for you! Keeping my finger crossed for a miracle next week. In the mean time I send you lots of hugs, hoping you are feeling as good as possible given the circumstances.


----------



## Turia

There was such sad news on this thread that understandably it went quiet.  However I do believe there is value in also having a Scottish pregnancy thread so thought I would just pop on and see how everyone is doing?

I have to say for the record that the care and support at the Southern General has been excellent.  Everyone has been so lovely and for the last 4 weeks or so we have been getting monitored weekly.  We have been alternating on a Friday between ultrasound scan followed by consultant and diabetic clinic (gestational) all in the one morning and then the next week in Daycare having a Trace Monitor.  The other Friday I mentioned I was feeling 'out of sorts', nothing I could put my finger on (and I was fine within a couple of hours) but they insisted I come back for another trace on the Tuesday.  We were there again yesterday and baby continues to be a rascal as he keeps moving just as they find the heartbeat!

So just 6 more sleeps for me as we are booked for a c-section on Friday 2nd Oct!  I will be 37w6d at that point but at least I will still be 47 years.  If it was the following week, I would have to add on a year to my age!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.
Turia x


----------



## sparklywish

Hi ladies,

I didn't even know this thread existed. It's definitely nice to have a Scottish cohort as things seem to work differently across the UK. I won't be posting for a wee while yet as I only got BFP last Sat on OTD so just 5+1 today and feels like very early days. Waiting for a scan date from GRI and just hoping and praying that we get that far. I feel very well other than really sore bobs and pretty tired. 

Take care xx


----------



## Turia

Hi Sparklywish
Congratulations on your BFP!  Sore boobs and tiredness are good symptoms to have but will keep my fingers crossed for you.  To be honest, I think it has only been in the last 4 weeks or so that I have relaxed a bit about the pregnancy.  Every day has been a miracle as far as I am concerned.

I had OE IVF at the GRI although quite a few years ago now.  Certainly all the nursing staff I met there seemed really nice too.
Turia x


----------



## MrsMacD

Congratulations sparklywish on you BFP. Hope you have a smooth and healthy  pregnancy.

Turia glad to hear you are being well looked after and monitored regularly as it is a very worrying time. Just a few more days and you will be holding your precious little baby in your arms and feeling love like you've never felt before. Hope everything goes well and look after yourself after the operation.

Afm I'm in for my 20 week scan tomorrow. Cant believe that's me half way already!


----------



## Turia

Hi Mrs MacD
Fingers crossed for you today - let us know how you get on!  Having had a very sleepy baby at our 13 week scan, baby was nicknamed The Wriggler for it's 20w one - hope yours is better behaved!

Turia x


----------



## sparklywish

Thanks Turia and MrsMacD,

You're both well ahead of me on this journey. 

Turia, how exciting that you will have your precious wee bundle by the weekend and lovely timing just before Christmas too. 

MrsMacD - how did your 20 week scan go today?

I've got a bit of a TMI embarrassing question if either of you ladies can help me. I have never in my life suffered from constipation but the last few days have been terrible. From your experience on this forum is this common in early pregnancy? I've Googled what sort of stuff to eat  to help and high fibre seems to be the answer. I'm scared to take anything over the counter for it so thought I'd try the natural approach first. I do drink plenty water anyway but on reflection probably not enough fibre in my diet.  Just seems coincidental to start when I get a BFP. Did another digi test today and it's up to 3+ so that'll be my last one. Hoping to get a scan appointment soon and praying wee smudge and/or smidge sticks with us.

Take care xx


----------



## Dory10

Hi Sparkly wish - Constipation is a very common pregnancy condition - sometimes no amount of water or fibre seems to help, see you pharmacist or GP and they can advise which laxatives are safe for your stage in pregnancy.  I've had episodes of this throughout pregnancy so don't suffer - Dory xxx


----------



## sparklywish

Thanks Dory, I appreciate your advice. It's so bad and I'm worried (probably stupidly) that I'm doing myself damage trying to go all the time. I'll try the  increased daily fibre and will also speak to the pharmacist tomorrow about what I can take. It's worse when you've never had it before and don't know how to manage it. Thanks again. xx


----------



## Turia

Hi Sparkly
No such thing as TMI or an embarrassing question on FF!  I was lucky in that I avoided constipation in my early days as I know I would have been paranoid about squeezing baby out     however I have had it over the last couple of weeks - despite my regular morning weetabix.  I was given Lactose for it by the hospital but decided against taking it as I also have gestational diabetes.  But do ask your GP/chemist as Dory suggests, it is not fun.  Certainly don't force yourself to go if you can help it.

Personally I find scrambled eggs or a baked potato with egg mayo usually makes me go in the end - not to mention a curry!

Turia x


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies, really good to see this wee thread busying up again. Hope you are all well. 
I've also had constipation on and off over past few weeks, been trying to drink lots of fruit juice-I've had the fear too of damaging baby by squeezing. I think it's really common though from what I've heard-very glam! 😳
Mrs McD hope your scan went well, I also had 20 week scan today at fetal medicine unit and couldn't believe how detailed it was, could even see his wee fingers. Everything seemed perfect today so hooing things stay that way. 
Turia just to say I'm also at SGH and being monitored really closely and can't fault the staff at all, I feel really well looked after there. Looking forward to hearing your news and will be thinking of you over next few days. 
Sparkly wish really good to see you on this thread. Really hope you get your scan appoimtment soon and get to see your wee bean. 
Can I ask what are people's thoughts on when to start buying some things? I've still not bought a thing and only in the past few weeks have allowed myself to look online at stuff. My partner is desperate to buy stuff but I'm still not sure. I only told my work colleagues and friends last week because it was getting hard to hide, but I know I need to try and relax and enjoy the pregnancy too. 
Anyway, sorry this has developed into a 'me post', just thought I'd try get others thoughts on this. xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Pinkchick, I personally started to ramp up on buying stuff around the 24-week mark, as that's the time the baby starts to have a real chance of survival in case of pre-term labour. I had lots of lists and links to items before then, though!  Now, 8 weeks later, I have 90% of the stuff I need either in my possession or on order (in the case of the travel system), so I don't feel in a panic about getting ready. Also, I figured that if something terrible happened and I experienced a stillbirth after 24 weeks, it would be so devastating that having the reminder of baby stuff in the house would be only a minor aspect of the awfulness. (I don't mean to be a downer by saying that, but I think most of us ladies who have had a miscarriage find themselves having thoughts along these lines -- how am I going to cope with _x_, _y_, and _z_ if this doesn't work out, etc.) But, no, I don't think 20 weeks is to early to start buying larger items if the pregnancy is going well and everything looks good on your 20-week scan, because the odds are so heavily in your favour! Hope you find yourself able to relax and enjoy the pregnancy.   I know I had a lot of anxiety between about 18 weeks and 24 weeks, in the time period between when I started to feel occasional fetal movement, and reaching the point of viability and more consistent fetal movement -- I had lots of intrusive "dead baby" thoughts when he had a quiet day, even though I knew it was completely irrational. So if your brain is playing tricks on you with that kind of thinking, you are not alone!  It really does get better as the 3rd trimester progresses.


----------



## MrsMacD

Thanks ladies. Scan went well but she spent an awful long time on the heart and had me lying in various positions?

Sparklywish as the others have said its perfectly normal. Probably tmi but my bowels really play up during pregnancy.  My poor diet doesnt help but I can go from constipation one week to diarrhoea the next. 

Pinkchick glad your scan went well too. Are you feelimg much movement? I feel something most days but don't get time to think about it much as im chasing after a toddler all day. With regards to buying stuff I didn't start in my first pregnancy until I was past 30 weeks just because I couldn't let myself believe it was actually going to happen. We got everything in plenty of time in the end but just do what feels right for you..


----------



## CrazyHorse

MrsMacD, the sonographer spent a long time looking at the heart on my 20-week scan as well. I'm guessing it's because heart conditions are among the more common anomalies and can in some cases be quite serious? I think it's just because that's one area where they really, really want to be sure of what they're seeing. My understanding is that the need to lie in various positions just depends on how baby (and perhaps placenta) are positioned --  a lot of times they can get everything with you just lying on your back, but sometimes they just can't see everything clearly from that angle. Did you have to try a bunch of different positions on the anomaly scan with your first child as well, or was it just this one?


----------



## Turia

Hi everyone
Another thought for our constipation woes! When advising me of ok foods for gestational diabetes, my Diabetic Nurse told me not to eat diabetic chocolate as it was full of lactose and would have a certain effect on my bowels  Luckily chocolate has never been my downfall so I have not been tempted but it may be a nicer way of solving a problem than taking medicines 

*Mrs MacD* - Good to know your scan went well. It is a long scan and as baby wouldn't stay still, it did seem like forever and I was in all sorts of positions so I think that this is normal. I have an anterior placenta so think I was nearly 24 weeks before I felt proper kicks and moves, before that it felt more like bubbles. I'm going to miss the feeling...

*Crazyhorse* - with you on the negative/bad thoughts. I'm so scared for Friday and the risk of the unmentionable, its just so hard after all these years - decades even - to believe there will be a baby at the end of it all and all this worry will be over. But then I realise that if all goes to plan I will just have a whole new set of worries that will keep me going for the rest of my life 

Ah *Pinkchick* - the shopping dilemma! I ordered nursery furniture about week 28 but only because they said that estimated delivery was 8-12 weeks. Before that, all we had done was clear the back room and bought a new carpet. As it was furniture arrived earlier and was made up at the beginning of Sept, but I refuse to get a mattress yet for the cot so technically it is unfinished. We ordered the pram, car seat etc about week 34 as they said it would only take a week. The carseat is in my OH's car but was not allowed in the house. Likewise the pram went straight to my M-in-L's along with the moses basket. I have allowed myself to but some clothes in the last few weeks but only enough for the hospital bag. In my mind it is a delicate balance between being ready and tempting fate. I've allowed myself to buy practicalities but no 'fun' stuff so I am looking forward to that bit.

Turia x


----------



## MrsMacD

Aww Turia I'm so excited for you. I can't begin to tell you how amazing it will be on Friday when you finally hold your little one. I thought I would be a total stress head when my boy was born amd wouldnt be able to sleep for watching him and making sure he was ok but i havent been like that at all. In fact he was moved into his own bedroon at 11 weeks! Its my husband who worries all the time. I just feel guilty about everything which is something else you'll have to get used to lol!

Crazyhorse I'm sure you're right. Didn't have to move at all the last time but I guess it just depends on the baby. Are you getting excited excited yet as you don't have too long to go or still more anxious than excited?


----------



## CrazyHorse

MrsMacD, I'd say that for me the balance has definitely tipped to excited. The likelihood of disaster is low enough now that I can pretty much put it out of my mind except as a risk analysis exercise. Baby is quite active these days, so he eases my mind on a regular basis.   I do have some anxiety about the birth -- not about the physical act of giving birth naturally, but about being in the hospital and dealing with a lot of medical personnel if it comes to that. I will say that my experience with doctors, nurses, midwives, and sonographers in NHS Lothian has generally been positive over the years, so I'm hopeful that I won't get too stressy if we do end up with a hospital birth. I'm trying to do a fairly detailed birth plan discussing which interventions we're OK with when in a bunch of different scenarios, as that will help me to feel more relaxed if I already have a plan of action for various things going wrong. But on the whole I'm mostly just excited to meet our son who has been so many years in the making.


----------



## MrsMacD

So glad to hear that Crazyhorse as it can be really difficult to enjoy things after everything you are put through. I know I spent my whole first pregnancy in denial to protect myself so looking forward to enjoying this one more. That's good that you're being so organised with your birth plan but as long as you try to keep an open mind aswell as things can change. Mine went completely out the window!


----------



## CrazyHorse

Yeah, my way of thinking about my birth plan is that it may indeed have to get set aside due to totally unforeseen circumstances, but that if I don't have a plan I'm pretty much guaranteed to get pushed into *something* in the heat of the moment that I don't agree with. If I've already thought through the most common scenarios of complications and interventions, it'll be much easier for me to stay calm and work with my healthcare providers to make good decisions that I won't be upset about later.


----------



## MrsMacD

Thats a good way of thinking about things Crazyhorse. I was totally unprepared, agreed to being induced even though i knew nothing about the induction process  and ended up with an emergency c section so my nice calm water birth went out the window! Will be better prepared this time.


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies, 
It's good to know I'm not the only one with anxieties about buying things-think I'm definitely going to wait til at least 24 weeks, although I'm letting myself look a bit more online now. 
Mrs MacD I'm feeling some movement and have been for past few weeks, but it's still just weird popping feelings most of the time and occasionally get a harder prod. My placenta is anterior so they did say that would muffle movement at this stage, (have to say I'm disappointed about that). 
Turia really not long to go now, not surprised you have such a mixture of emotions going on. 
Hi to the rest of you ladies, just a quick one tonight because I'm shattered, night everyone ️xx


----------



## Turia

Just a wee note to say there will probably be no update from me for a while!  I don't know if there is wifi but as my mobile is ancient and I'll not have the ipad with me, I won't be able to access it if it is there.

Had the pre-op assessment this morning, so bloods taken, bp & temperature & sample all checked.  Heartbeat listened to and tummy measured and prodded.  Poor consultant had said a couple of weeks ago that I was not to get a steroid injection but it was never written down.  As a result, that's three different midwives/doctors chasing her over these 2 weeks to find out what was needed.  At one point this morning they said I would have to be kept in tonight as they were determined to inject me!  Glad they are double checking but also glad not to be needing it  

Hope everyone has a good (and sunny  ) weekend.  This weather has been glorious  
Turia x


----------



## sparklywish

Good luck for tomorrow Turia. What an amazing feeling going to bed tonight knowing you're going to be meeting you're precious wee baby tomorrow! So exciting. I hope everything goes perfectly smoothly and you're wee family are home soon. Take care xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Good luck for tomorrow Turia. Hope meeting your little one is everything you ever imagined it would be and more. Look forward to hearing about your new arrival when you get a chance.


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, Turia, sending you lots of good wishes for today!     We're all looking forward to hearing about you meeting your LO for the first time.


----------



## Turia

On mobile so difficult to type, just to say still in hospital! Baby T born on 2nd Oct at 10.20 weight 7.13 but had trouble breathing so almost immediately went to neo natal. Only saw him briefly that day and then I took ill on the 3rd. So as he got better I got worse and spent a week in observation very I'll with complications from surgery. I have started to get better but now diagnosed with C-diff so will be in another week. Baby however is a star and doing well.  Catch up soon! Turia x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Oh, Turia, I'm so sorry to hear about your health woes.     Really hope you feel better soon.   So glad your little one is doing well, though!   Hope you're both home together soon.


----------



## MrsMacD

Turia what a shame. After all you've already been through. Glad baby T is doing well. Look after yourself and hope you're on the mend again soon and able to enjoy your precious new arrival x


----------



## Turia

Hi everyone, hope all is well!

Sorry for lack of update but things haven't been going too well   Although I was finally diagnosed with C-diff, we were eventually allowed home about 2 weeks ago after 11 days in hospital.  That was on a Tuesday. In the early hours of the following Monday morning, I woke with the rigours.  I was so cold, teeth chattering and shivering so much all over I couldn't hold anything. Lasted 45 mins but then went back to sleep.  Happened another 2 times so my GP sent me back to the Southern. Ended up being admitted again for another week!

Initially they were stumped and I was tested for everything, even checking my heart and artery blood.  My temperature peaked at 103 f.  Finally got diagnosed with pneumonia!

Been back home for 3 days now and now getting over the c-section, a bowel ileus, c-diff and now pneumonia.  You couldn't make this stuff up    

Baby T however is just perfect and well loved by all the midwives.

Turia X


----------



## Pinkchick

Turia how awful, what a time you have had. Hope you are getting the chance to take it easy, your body will need time to recover from all its been through. 
Glad the wee one is doing well, really hope things start to turn the corner for you now. 
Hi to everyone else, hope your all doing well ️xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Turia, I'm very sorry you've had such a struggle.    Your experience of a hospital-acquired infection is exactly what I'm worried about if my baby (breech at last scan) doesn't turn around and I have to have a C-section and spend more time in hospital.   Really, really glad to hear you're home, though!


----------



## MrsMacD

Oh Turia so sorry to hear what you've been through. I hate hospitals and have a phobia of germs which was only made worse after i ended up really ill with an  infection after my section. Really hope you make a speedy recovery and make sure to look after yourself x


----------



## Turia

Thanks everyone!

Just wondering how you were all getting on with your purchases.  We have been overwhelmed with gifts and doubt we will need to buy any clothes for him until he is about 6 months!

A word of warning however from our daft experience   We had bought a Moses basket which I had refused to let in the house. My OH kept it in his car before taking it to his mum's to store along with the pram.  Fast forward to our first get out of hospital... We didn't get home until about 6 and went to put baby in his basket only to discover that it was just a mattress and fancy cover - no sheet!  My OH went to Tescos and phoned saying he could buy a big sheet and we could then cut it up to fit. Brilliant idea, I thought but then suggested that he bought pillow cases as we could use them.  Another brilliant idea and it did work for that night.

Wasn't until later that night when I realised that we already had pillow cases in the house and we didn't need to buy more    

Turia x


----------



## MrsMacD

How are you feeling now Turia? How is baby T doing?

It's amazing how generous everyone is. I hadn't bought much for our first as I didn't know what I was having and hardly bought much clothes in the first year due to the amount of gifts we received. I'm sure we sent out about 80 thank you cards!  I was desperate to go shopping for him when I finally got the chance.


----------



## Turia

Hi Mrs MacD
Baby T is still doing well and is only up once or twice for a feed during the night which is great!  He is now about out his 0-1 month clothes although the 0-3 months still sometimes drown him.  I'm not doing too well though as I've now twisted my back... 

You are right about the generosity of people.  We have had about 75 cards from people and so many clothes and blankets.  I don't think we will need to buy clothes for him until he is at least a year old.

Hope everyone else is doing well.  Can't be long for you now Crazyhorse?

Turia x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, Turia -- yes, one way or another it's not long now. I had an ECV last Friday as baby was breech, and they were able to turn him around; however, I'm really paranoid that he's flipped himself back around. I didn't feel him turn, but the lump at the top of my belly feels like his head did before the ECV. Cue floods of frustrated tears yesterday -- we lose so many of life's lovely little moments on this journey through infertility and miscarriage, the idea of having a natural birth snatched away from me too, after I finally thought we'd cracked the breech presentation problem, is really getting me down. Anyway, I have a midwife appointment on Thursday and a follow-up presentation scan on Friday, so will know more soon. I know lots of women have relatively easy C-section recoveries, and lots of women have awful vaginal birth experiences, but I'm really worried about the infection potential from C-section and catheter and ensuing hospital stay (I have a longstanding horror of hospitals and hospital bacteria, and am very prone to UTIs) and about being able to bond with baby and breastfeed immediately after major surgery, especially given how exhausted and moody I've been lately anyway.    I feel like my body is busy tuning up for the birthing process, with lots of Braxton-Hicks and more feelings of pressure on my cervix -- I just hope baby will give my body a chance to do what it was meant to!   I'm taking delivery today of the gas-and-air bottles for the home birth we planned, which feels a bit ironic with my current fears... but better to be prepared in case it all comes right in the end.

I hope *you* are feeling a bit better today. Your post yesterday about how you were feeling with being unable to lift the baby, and having to rely so much on others, just broke my heart.   You have had such a rough go of it.     I hope you've been able to arrange the overlapping shifts of help you need until your back eases up. Really glad, though, to hear that Baby T is healthy and sleeping wonderfully -- at least that should give you and your OH a little bit of a break. 
Sending lots of good wishes for things to start getting easier for you healthwise.    

Hi to everybody else! 

ETA: Just had what felt like a bunch of kicks up at the top of my bump! I wish I had a home ultrasound so I could see what my silly boy is doing in there.  It feels like he's been twisting around a lot over the last 24 hours, I just hope he figures out which end needs to be up!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hello ladies. Just peeking in to see how you lovely ladies are getting on with your pregnancies. Wonderful to see your progress    although some of it has been tough from the sounds of it! 

Turia massive congrats on baby T  

We're starting a frozen cycle this month so hoping and praying I will be back joining you on this thread again soon! 

Take care everyone x


----------



## MrsMacD

Turia your luck HAS to change soon. It's so unfair youve had to go through what you have but fingers crossed you'll be out the other side before you know it.Glad to hear baby T is doing well and only feeding once or twice through the night. Hopefully you're getting as much sleep as possible to help you back on the road to recovery.

CrazyHorse I really hope your little one stays in the right position and you get your home birth. 

Sunshine and clouds really hope your next cycle is successful


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey ladies, just a quick hello from me. 
Turia so sorry you have had such a rotten time. Really hope things are turning around for you know and you can start to really enjoy being a new mummy, you've had such a time of it and it's so unfair. Really glad baby is doing well though, that will be such a  relief to you but hope your getting all the help you need. 
Sunshine, great to hear your getting started again, fingers crossed this is your time! 
Crazy horse, really hope your wee one hasn't turned again and you get the birth your hoping for. As a nurse I worry about hospital acquired infections too and I'm quite worried about the prospect of a c section so I know where your coming from. 
Mrs MacD hooe your doing ok too. 
It feels a bit like time is slowing down for me now, im 26+ 3 and feeling well, getting lots of check ups and scans which is reassuring because I've been concerned about movement (my anterior placenta has masked a lot of movement) and although I'm feeling more now, it's still inconsistent. Trying to relax as everything has been perfect at scans etc, but hey ho I'm a natural worrier!   xx


----------



## Turia

Hi everyone

Good luck Sunshine, will be keeping fingers and toes crossed  

Mrs MacD - thanks, hopefully you are right and the only way is up!  How are you doing, you must be more than half way by now?

Thanks Pinkchick!  I also had an anterior placenta and at the time constantly worried.  However seeing how much he wriggles now, I'm actually quite glad!  One thing I found that helped was to write down whenever I felt something whether a kick or move.  There was never a pattern and sometimes quite a gap, but I found it reassuring to track how much he actually was moving.  It was too easy to forget sometimes which just caused loads of worry.

Interesting Pinkchick that as a nurse you worry about infections!  Every time I have had a hospital procedure now I have got an infection, previously it was when I got my gall bladder out in 2006.  I heard on the news also the worry about infection amongst babies at the Southern and realise that they were also keeping an eye on baby T when I was readmitted -checking his stats every so often too.

Crazy   Everyone has been great and although the early morning gap still exists Baby T has done his bit to help.  Yesterday my OH put him in my arms on leaving so I only had to feed and then manage a return to the basket.  This morning, he woke for a feed late so my OH could put him in his basket again before leaving.  Not too happy as he normally falls asleep on whoever feeds him but so far so good and my aunt arrives in less than an hour...  I'm still sleeping in a chair though so will phone my GP today.

Thinking also of you today and hopefully baby is staying in position!  I so understand your desire for a natural birth given - as you say - infertility robs us of so much.  I had no chance of that so had hoped to breastfeed but lost out on that too.  Cuddles and care were all I had left which is why I was so upset in my other post.  However, no matter what happens in your birth bonding with baby is not something you will have to worry about, that love already exists.

Despite my health/infections, I just wanted to reassure anyone using the Southern.  There is an absolutely lovely (assistant) surgeon called Daniel, loads of wonderful doctors especially Victoria and as for the midwives   if you have Mary, Claire, Haley or Gail at delivery you will have the best of support.  

Turia x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Well, ladies, your good wishes paid off -- I had my midwife appointment this morning, and she was able to confirm that baby is definitely head down, and head is starting to become engaged!!!  So all my fretting and moaning was completely unnecessary  , and the ECV "took". Whew! I know there's still a thousand forks in the road where something could go awry and cause a C-section to become necessary, but this puts things in a good position (no pun intended). I guess my little one just needed some help getting himself turned and is comfy where he is now.

I had cramping all through the night last night, occasionally building up to what I would call a contraction. However, no regular pattern yet (although at 3 am I thought it might be heading that way!), and the cramping has eased off a bit now that it's daytime. It gives me hope that I'll go into labour naturally before my EDD, which would be perfect.  

Turia, glad it sounds like you're feeling a bit better mentally. The physical challenges are so much easier to deal with when the sadness lifts, and it sounds like you're working through your feelings as well as anyone could.   It's great that you are getting help from your family.

Pinkchick, I remember having an enormous amount of worry around 24 weeks as I could feel movement, but only inconsistently due to the anterior placenta. The good news is that you will probably be feeling loads more in a couple of weeks.   For me the best thing about 3rd trimester is being able to feel the baby's movements well -- it really does help me to keep my paranoia in check!


----------



## Turia

Will do a proper update later (never seem to have much time these days!) but just wanted to say to Crazy that I'm thinking of you.  I think your due date is about now/tomorrow.  Keeping my first crossed that all goes as planned and can't wait to hear your news!

Turia x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Thanks, Turia.  All is OK with me, just waiting for baby to decide to come out!   Occasional contractions for two weeks now, mostly at night, but no proper labour yet. Have an MW appointment tomorrow, where I expect we may do a membrane sweep.


----------



## MrsMacD

Hope you don't have too long to wait Crazyhorse and everything goes to plan. Hopefully a sweep will get things started.


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey ladies how are you all doing? Turia hope things are going a lot better for you now with your health and your enjoying life with your boy. 
Crazy horse how are you? Hope the sweep has moved things along, you might even have your wee baby now-I hope so! 
Mrs MacD and sunshine, hope all is well with you two also.
I'm doing ok at the moment-29 weeks tomorrow and time is starting to speed up a bit again. Have started to buy some bits and pieces now although still don't have anything in the house. We had the HD live scan last week and it was amazing, Would really recommend it. I'm also feeling a lot more movement now than I was, my anterior placenta really prevented me feeling a lot but now he seems really active.
im having a chilled day today lying on the sofa watching Christmas films, have a lovely weekend all of you! ️xx


----------



## Turia

Hi Pinkchick 

Good to hear from you and glad things are going well.  I heard a lot of good things about 3 and 4 d scans but as we had so many growth scans my oh didn't feel the need.

Also having a lazy day and thinking of Crazy and Michimoo, both should be mummies by now.

As for me, things are getting worse.  About 3 weeks ago I pulled my back, it started to improve but I pulled it again last week.  Dr gave me stronger co-codemal but that just gave me really really bad constipation which made my back worse.  So I am now cutting back on painkillers but that just leaves me sore.  Can't win.  Been sleeping in a recliner chair for 3 weeks now.... 

However on plus side, my gestational diabetes follow up came back clear and Baby T passed his 6 week follow up with flying colours.  Next step is his first immunisations mid Dec.

Can't believe it is only 4 weeks to Christmas, I better start thinking about it!
Turia x


----------



## Turia

Crazyhorse, just read your update on the Nov/Dec due date thread!  Congratulations on the birth of William, you are now a mummy!  Sorry you missed out on the home birth as I know how much you wanted it but well done on persevering in what reads like a long labour!

I am delighted for you x


Turia X


----------



## Turia

Hi everyone and a belated Happy New Year!

Just wondering how you were getting on? Pinkchick, it can't be long now for you?  Mrs MacD, when is your edd?  Must be March-ish?  Crazy, hope things are going great!

Anyone else on this thread?

Turia x


----------



## MrsMacD

Happy New Year Turia. Things are awful quiet on here. How are you getting on? Hopefully you are fully on the mend and able to enjoy being a mummy. 

Ive got less than 5 weeks now which is really scary as I don't feel ready. I just keep worrying how I am going to juggle a 20month old and a baby and the cooking, cleaning etc. I know everyone else manages but it just seems daunting especially when my husband isn't much help.

Hope everyone else is keeping well x


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey ladies! Turia great to hear from you, hope your keeping better now, you had such an awful time of it and really hope things have improved. 
Mrs MacD I didn't realise our dates were so close together. I'm not surprised your worried especially having another wee one but im sure you'll be absolutely fine. Will your husband get some paternity leave after the birth? I Will find out on Friday a date for induction, they initially were keen for me to be sectioned because of my auto immune issues but have agreed I can try myself if they plan it and induce between 38/39'weeks which means really i possibly only have 3 weeks left! Scary but exciting!! 
It has been quiet on here recently, I'm always checking in to see if anyone has updated.
Hi to anyone else reading too ️xx


----------



## Turia

Hi there
Gosh, I also didn't realise you were both so close.  Won't be long now for either of you.  Will be great to keep this thread going to compare 'mummy' notes!

I'm slowly but surely getting better.  Now able to manage without crutches in the house but that is only in the last week.  Not yet been out much, but so looking forward to being able to push baby in his pram myself.  It's great that other people are willing to help but I hate not being able to do things myself and show Baby T the rest of the world.


Mrs MacD, I don't think everyone else does manage!  When I worked I had MollyMaids in once every 3 weeks and will continue to have someone in to help with cleaning.  It is hard enough just doing general tidying, laundry and dishes  . I now live in old leggings and baggy jumpers as I always get milk sick or dribble on me somehow.  One of the benefits of being too ill to be out galavanting is there is no need to worry about ironing or what I am wearing!

PinkChick, let us know how you get on on Friday?

Which hospital are you both with again?

Turia x


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi Turia, really good to hear your feeling a bit better. Really hope this is the start of your recovery and you can start to really enjoy being a mummy the way you deserve. Hopefully by the time the better weather comes in you"ll be out and about going lovely walks. 
I'm with the southern General Turia, I must say I've felt really well looked after, the midwives and docs are lovely and I  feel really lucky. 
Will check in on Friday and let you's know when I have a plan in place. Take care.. xx


----------



## Turia

Thanks Pinkchick.  You won't meet them until you go into the delivery suites but the midwives and doctors there were brilliant.  Every single person was lovely.  I had promised to revisit with baby t after recovering from my long stay there, they probably think I have forgotten and won't imagine that I have still been ill. 
Turia x


----------



## Pinkchick

Turia they have all been lovely, I've been consultant lead since the beginning and everyone ive met has been fantastic. Once your better you can look forward to taking T up to show off. 
I had hospital today and I'm being induced 2 weeks early years-to go in on the 31st January.. Starting to feel real now, just over 2 weeks. Stopped for mat leave today and so can't wait to chill for a few weeks. xx


----------



## Turia

2 weeks to go!!!  Great news, you get to meet your little one sooner do more cuddle time   Baby T was also 2w1d early based on the NHS scan date and 2w4d based on IVF dates.

I think if was about 2w, certainly by 1w that I went into denial.  Just didn't want to talk about it and refused to believe it was actually happening to me  

Good news also on mat leave.  I had planned to stop a month beforehand to use up annual leave but had too much work to do.  Then I tried stopping 2 weeks beforehand but also failed.  Ended up only having 3 days off beforehand.  Luckily I worked at home but it was still hard going, my brain was mush  

Turia x


----------



## MrsMacD

Pinkchick glad to hear you've been getting well looked after. Ive seen a consultant twice due to having c section last time and both appointments have been largely a waste of time. Things are getting really close for you now. In one way it would be nice to have a date so you don't have to worry about going out and going into labour.

Turia glad you are slowly getting there and hope it's not long before you're fully on the mend. I'll be having my  baby in Aberdeen. Not many people I know have much good to say about Aberdeen but because I was ill last time I got much better care than you.normally would. Really not looking forward to hospital and hoping its a straight forward birth so I'm out as quickly as possible.


----------



## Turia

Hi there
As much as I have praised the staff, I also have a grumble about the NHS as a whole!

During the week we took Baby T to the doctors and was given infant Gaviscon.  After just 5 sachets over 2 days we could see it was getting worse so stopped it.  Poor thing was contorting after every meal.  Now he is a once a day kind of guy so when he had only passed a rabbit dropping like pellet in 3 days I knew he had constipation.  Yesterday was the worst, he was so bad all day, writhing and crying...and he hardly ever cries.  Luckily his grandad was there to help.

So I phoned NHS Scotland, who advised massage etc which I was already doing and said call back if it worsens.  It did, so I did about 6.30 and was told to take him to out of hours.  Called OH who had spent the day looking after his elderly mum.  Of course when he gets home, baby is contently asleep on his grandad.

So off we go with a very grumpy OH.  Doctor suggests lactolose but then mentions a suppository and gives us a note to take to children's a&e at the Southern.  Get there only to be met by a nurse at the end of her shift who simply gave us a talking to.  Said never to give infant Gaviscon as it causes constipation and there was no need for treatment it would right itself.  Basically sent us away with a flea in our ear.

Of course by the time we get home it is nearly 10.  I haven't eaten, baby needs fed first and OH basically blames me as baby is of course by now quite happy and no longer in pain or distress.  Typical.

I can't believe we were given something by a GP that the hospital staff basically advise against ever using.  I'm also annoyed that everyone seems to be covering their backs.  I knew it it wasn't urgent enough for hospital and had been prepared to go to the GP in the morning.  Now I'm made to feel like a neurotic mum by professionals and my OH.  He hasn't seen how bad it has been as he has spent all day every day caring for his mum for 3 weeks now, but now blames me for adding to his stress/tiredness.

Sorry about this, just wanted a rant!!!    
Turia x


----------



## MrsMacD

Aww Turia what a shame. It's horrible seeing your little one in pain and not being able to do anything. its often difficult to know what to do for the best but you're better to be safe than sorry. OH will get over it soon enough. Doesn't fill you with much confidence when medical professionals are giving conflicting advice. Hope your little one is doing better now x


----------



## Turia

Thanks Mrs MacD.  Sorry for the late reply but it has been another full on week between his constipation and then m-in-l having a fall.  I think we used up all our luck in just getting baby  

How are you getting on?  Not long now!  I've also realised that I have been all over nearly all of Scotland yet never been to Aberdeen!

Pinkchick -how are you?

Turia x


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey ladies how are you doing?
Turia how is the wee one now? Hope he's doing a bit better. Hope things are going ok for you too and your still feeling a bit of an improvement. 
Mrs MacD, are you still hanging in there? Hope your keeping well, not long to go now if you haven't gone already. 
I'm going in tomorrow to start induction :-o, at 38 weeks exactly.
I actually have thought I was going to go naturally this week as he is so low and getting lots of twinges. Been bouncing on the ball trying to start things off but no such luck. Can't believe we are going to meet our little boy in next few days. 
Xx


----------



## Turia

Oh wow Pinkchick.  So excited for you!  Will be thinking of how and looking forwards to hearing your news.

Afm - I finally can walk about half a mile mostly just carrying the crutch.  It meant I could walk to Waitrose for coffee on Thur with my aunt and again on Friday with my dad for lunch.  Needed help pushing the pram up the hill but could manage to push on the flat bits.  Sounds daft but it was a huge achievement as it has been breaking my heart that others have been pushing him in the pram and not me.

Baby t was overwhelmed by the sounds, lights and activity.  It was brilliant to see him just look around and taking it all in with wonder.

Turia x


----------



## sparklywish

Pinkchick - was just thinking about you this morning as I knew you were due early Feb. How exciting that you're starting induction tomorrow! You'll be meeting your wee baby boy this week for sure.  I hope it all goes really well for you and sure it will. Enjoy every moment, you've waited long enough!  Can't wait to hear all about it. 

AFM - 23 weeks past on Friday and still feeling really well. I've hardly had a single thing to complain about and feel so lucky that's been the case.  I'm getting quite big now and know the latter stages will be difficult when I'm getting more tired and sore but for now just enjoying feeling so well. Got 24 week scan next Tuesday. Can't wait to see our babies again. 

Hello to all other Scottish ladies too! 

xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Oooh exciting times Pinkchick. You've maybe already got your baby by now.

That's great news Turia. You've been through so much so it is an achievement and one you can build on. I'm starting to struggle with walks. Find my back gets really sore but it doesn't help having to lift my son all the time. 

Less than 2 weeks now till due date and no idea how that has happened. I was induced on my due date last time so quite apprehensive about being out and about and going into labour. 

Sparklywish good to hear you are keeping well. Long may it continue


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Just popping on to say good luck pink chick!  

Hope all you Scottish ladies are doing well x


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies hope your all doing ok. Just a quick update from me. Baby Arran finally made his appearance on Tuesday at 12.24 in the afternoon. I was induced on Sunday but things were very slow to progress, my waters finally broke at 1 o'clock on the Monday morning and was taken to labour ward but things still moved very slowly and by late morning they felt he was in distress and his heart rate kept dipping so was eventually rushed off for an emergency Caesarian which was quite scary but well worth it. He is tiny, was only 5lb 5 with lots of dark hair and he is absolutely gorgeous. We got home yesterday and slowly settling into life as parents, it's fantastic. We can't stop looking at him. Will try and upload a pic if I can work out how to do it. 
Mrs MacD hope your doing ok and if your baby isn't here already hope it's not too long. 
Turia hope your still feeling lots of improvements, it sounds like you have progressed so much recently, you should be proud of yourself. 
Sunshine and Sparkly hope your both doing ok, and hi to everybody else ️xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Congratulations, Pinkchick!!!     That's wonderful news that your son is here safe and sound.  Hope you are doing OK too.


----------



## Turia

Great news Pinkchick and a lovely name!  Will be great to have some parenting notes to compare on this board too.

Enjoy these early days.  Baby T is 18 weeks today, his 4 months was on Tuesday and I can't believe how big he is, not a wee baby any longer...


Turia x


----------



## MrsMacD

Woo hoo congratulations Pinkchick. Been checking for a update from you. Welcome to the world baby Arran and welcome to motherhood Pinkchick!


----------



## sparklywish

Congratulations Pink, it's hard to believe how far we've come in a year! Absolutely delighted for you both. Enjoy your wee precious bundle! xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Thanks everybody, I still can't believe he is here-don't know when it will feel real. 
Sparkly your Right, we really have come so far. 
Turia it's hard to believe your wee one is 18 weeks, that seems to have flown by. I wish I could stop time for a wee while! 
Mrs MacD any signs for you yet? 
Thanks Crazy, hope your doing ok. 
We are doing well, had our first wee walk today outside once the rain eventually stopped-it was lovely to walk with a pram and a baby that was ours, we dreamt about it for so long. 
xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Turia, Pinkchick and sparklywish how are you getting on? 

I'm still waiting impatiently. Booked in for next Wednesday but keeping everything crossed I go into labour before that as I really don't want to be induced again. Worried about how big the baby will be as well as my son was born on his due date and was 9lbs.


----------



## Turia

Great to hear from you MrsMac, I was wondering today how you were getting on as I knew it must be close.  Keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you!

Pinkchick - how lovely you have been out with the pram.  That's the bit I feel I missed out on but am making up for it now.  I've been out and about nearly every day just walking into the village.  I still need some help but dad is building me a ramp for the steps at the front door so after that I should be even more independent.  

Sparkly - how are you getting on?

Crazy - hope you are enjoying motherhood!

I saw someone with a 6 week old in the supermarket the other day and it brought tears to my eyes.  Baby T is definitely not a baby any more   but the plus side of his growing up is seeing his own wee personality develop   He is also teething so my days are spent covered in dribble as well as the 3 'p's' of pee, poo and puke.  I'm quite happy  

For any pregnant Scottish ladies reading - I have a Doppler available and 2 bottles unopened of gel.  It was hardly used as I only got it about 18 weeks (they advise heartbeat shouldn't be listened for until 16 w) and then the kicking started properly at 24w.  I didn't want to obsess so limited myself to weekly listens so it was only used about 5 times.  Just let me know.

Turia x


----------



## isla_hope

Hope it's okay to pop my head in here. I've got my first BFP after a second round of IVF at the GRI and I'm so nervous. Any tips or advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## Turia

Welcome Isla, the more the merrier!

Congratulations on your bfp    

I remember those early weeks well.  I thought I would be elated but was just so scared instead.  My main advice would therefore be to relax as much as you can and try not to worry too much (easier said than done!).

Also rest as much as possible, it is surprising how tired the early weeks can make you feel.

Sorry, being called to bed now, more later!

Turia X


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey ladies how are you all doing? 
Isla welcome, and big congrats on your BFP. I know how hard it is to relax and not stress because it means so much, hopefully the next few weeks go in quick for you, I know it's such an anxious time.
Turia how are you? It's lovely that your seeing the wee ones personality coming through and great your getting out and about and getting to enjoy him. 
Mrs MacD hope your doing ok, fingers crossed for you that you go before your induction date. I was also really anxious about being induced and paniccing about them doing it 2 weeks early but at least you know what to expect (although sometimes that can be a bad thing)!   Keep us updated! 
We are doing ok here. Arran is 3 weeks tomorrow and is starting to fill out a bit now-he's starting to fit some wee outfits now, nothing fitted him when he was born apart from asdas premature range! 
Anyway, just wanted to check in and say hi to you all. xx


----------



## Turia

Hi Pinkchick
Great to hear from you and sorry for the late reply, never seem to get much time for myself these days....wonder why!    

Wow, 3 weeks already.  Enjoy these early days as they go by so quickly.  I saw a couple of newborns out and about recently and felt a wee pang that I will never have that again but then I have his gorgeous cheeky smile instead.

And that smile chose his best moment yesterday.  Out in the village ourselves yesterday although did call into work to fill in a couple of hours.  Realised he needed fed so called into a cafe for a coffee.  Took an age afterwards to get his fleece and hat on and back into his car seat/pram only for him to do a huge poo.  Went to change him to discover it was all up his back, through his body suit onto his dungarees.  Full scale strip down, he even got poo on his arms.  Had a spare body suit but no trousers but luckily had bought some sleep suits earlier so put one of them on....and he was promptly sick.  Spent over 30 mins in that changing room and through it all he thought it was the funniest thing out  

Mrs MacD - how are you getting on?  Any news?

Isla - hope all ok.  When is your first scan?

Sparkly - how are you getting on?  You must have passed that big important milestone by now?

Anyone else reading - please join in!

Turia x


----------



## sparklywish

Hello ladies! Sorry for delayed reply, I've not been on for a wee while to catch up. 

Turia - so glad you're getting to enjoy your boy more fully now and I hope each week brings health improvement for you. 

Pink - Sounds like you're on cloud nine and it's so deserved. People keep telling how the first weeks fly in so you enjoy every moment.

MrsMac  - I'm thinking unless you went naturally you were in to start induction on Wednesday this week. Hope you're getting on ok. Look forward to seeing an update.

Isla - welcome! I remember those early days and the self preservation not allowing myself to really enjoy it. I don't think I have any advice to overcome this as it's just built in to us. These precious babies have been a dream for so long that it's hard to believe it might just have come true. Look after yourself and just take one week at a time.

Afm - I'm 27 weeks today and getting bigger by the day! I've been seen regularly at hospital as my BP was a bit on the high side but I'm managing to avoid medication for now. Otherwise, I'm having trouble sleeping now due to a combination of insomnia and discomfort. Guessing it's all good practice though for what's to come. Getting lots more movement now which is lovely, especially for my husband. I think they miss out on these special feelings of having your baby/babies growing inside you so it's nice when they can feel all the wee movements.  We have 28+ week scan a week on Tuesday and I'm so lookingforward to seeing them again and also finding out if they've changed position. (Currently one head down and one breach).

Take care everyone and catch up soon xx


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,

Thought I'd join you! Seems the best place these days!

Congrats *Isla*. It's so exciting to see that bfp but so hard to believe it's real and relax at the start of pregnancy. It does get a bit easier as time goes by though and you pass those important milestones!

*Sparkly* My sleep isn't great either but mostly due to the craziest dreams that then keep me awake. Enjoy seeing your little ones again next week! Have been meaning to text you to arrange a catch up!

*Pink* Congrats on the birth of your wee boy. Hoping your enjoying every second. Can't believe he's here! Feels like yesterday that you were announcing your bfp! How are you keeping?

Hello *Turia* From what I've read, you've had a tough time of it. Hoping things are getting better for you now.

Good luck *MrsMac*. We await good news! 

Arm I'm 24 weeks today! Time flying in. Bump coming along nicely. People are really noticing it now. Other than rubbish sleep, I feel great! Tonight was the first time though that I actually craved a glass of wine!  That's not the sort of cravings you're supposed to have! DH has been feeling baby kick too. In fact, he talked to my bump last night & every time he did so baby kicked where his voice was. Very cute! 

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Turia

Hi Sparkly and Skye
Congratulations to you both for reaching/passing the 24w mark.  Whilst I never completely relaxed throughout my pregnancy, I did breathe a huge sigh of relief at that point  

Skye, many, many moons ago a friend of mine was pregnant.  She never really drank at all but suddenly started to crave red wine so you are not alone with that one.  My only craving as such was Diet Coke which I had given up because of the caffeine and the aspartame.  Ended up drinking about a litre bottle a week of the stuff!

Anyone else with cravings?

Turia X


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi everyone just a quick message while I finish feeding and my toddler is out for a walk with his dad. Baby R was born on 19th weighing 8lbs 9 1/2. Managed a natural birth this time so really chuffed although my bits no so much lol! Quite a quick labour but unfortunately ended up in theatre for repair and may have caught an infection again. Lost a lot of blood so not much energy combined with lack of sleep. Hopefully get a chance to catch up with everyones news soon x


----------



## Turia

Who Hoo!  Congratulations Mrs MacD       And welcome to the world Baby R!
Turia x


----------



## Dory10

Congratulations MrsMacD  

Dory
Xxx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey ladies! 
Congrats Mrs MacD, hope you recover quickly, sounds like you had a bit of a time of it.,
Good to see this thread busying up again, lots going on for folk! 
Sparkly and Skye your pregnancies seem to be flying in, hope it feels the same for you guys! 
Turia I couldn't help but laugh at your description of your wee monkey pooing everywhere. We had that for the first time yesterday, thankfully we had a change of clothes but they really do pick there moments. We were out for dinner for my brother in laws 40th! 
Hi to everyone else reading or joining in this thread xx


----------



## skye11

Huge congratulations *MrsMacd*. Hope you're all settling in well and you're healing well.

*Turia* Thanks for sharing about your friends cravings. I don't feel quite so bad now. It's not like I'm the biggest drinker on the planet either! I just wish I was craving something I could actually have! I've actually gone off eating mince & garlic! It's the texture of mince that makes me feel yuck and the smell of garlic. Very annoying as I usually love mince so that's ruling out lots of different meals for me.

*Pink* Time dragged until the 12 week scan but as soon as I was free to tell people, time has really started flying in. I keep saying to DH, that we've waited years to get to this point and now we're just over halfway through pregnancy! How did that happen?! 

Babies do pick their moments to make a mess don't they! Note to self...always have a second complete outfit with me! Thanks for the tips ladies! 

Quick question, you know the wee animations we can add on here? Well, I can only add what's on the top of the page (on phone/ipad), when I click more, the new page just stays blank!  Anyone know why! Once upon a time, I could access them all!


----------



## MrsMacD

Isla hope and Skye congratulations on your pregnancy. Hope the rest of it goes smoothly. In one way it goes so quickly but in another when you have so much worry it takes forever.  

Sparklywish lack of sleep is definitely good practice for whats to come.

Turia and Pinkchick hope motherhood is treating you well. I won't get much chance to post. I wake up in the morning  and before I know it its bedtime. The days are crazy busy and that's with my husband being at home. Obviously I wouldn't have it any other way though.


----------



## loopylulu888

Ohh a Scottish board that's up to date !! This is exciting !!

Can I join in? 

I'm a bit late maybe lol my little boy will be 2 on June 18th , we were referred from the Victoria hospital in Kirkcaldy to ninewells in 2013 when I got my bfp first try on short protocol , horrendous hyperemisis throughout pregnancy and c section go delivery but I'm hoping to do it all again later this year for baby no 2 . Currently lay in bed with my son napping beside me , I just look at his wee sleeping face , occasionally snoring face and think about how lucky I am ! He's so precious! 

Anyway I'm originally from Northern Ireland but moved over to Scotland 2010 and met my husband. Currently stay in Fife and have yet to make many friends   It's hard when you do go out much to meet anyone and there are hardly any baby groups locally so I've met 2 ladies who I talk to occasionally and the rest of my socialising time is spent on here   

Big congratulations to everyone for getting here - it's a tough journey! Looking forward to hearing all about you xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Loopy lovely to read your first cycle was successful. Here's hoping it works first time for you again.
My son will be 2 in June.  Not much sleep being had by me at the moment. Feed 2-3 times a night and daughter  is  really noisy at nights. Didn't help with my son having to go to casualty last night as he stuck a raisin up his nose. His dad was meant to be watching him so I don't have to feel guilty about it. Plenty of other things to feel guilty about on a daily basis though. 

Hope everyone else is coping with the challenges but also enjoying all the joy they bring.


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey everybody, just popping in to say hi. Hope you are all doing well. 
Loopy welcome to the thread, it's a wee bit quieter these days but I have had loads of support here. 
Congrats on your little boy and here's hoping if you decide to go again you'll be just as lucky. 
Mrs MacD I can relate to the noisy sleeper! The wee one sleeps great but the noises he makes keeps us awake, lots of moaning and grunting. 
Hope your wee one is ok after his trip to hospital, and the raisin was removed without too much difficulty-wee soul. 
Turia hope all is well with you! 
I can't believe how quick time is going in-the wee one is 6 weeks on Tuesday. It's flown by, I want it to slow down. He is coming on a treat and gaining weight well. He seems to be in a bit of a feeding frenzy during the day just now which is tiring but because he is so wee he probably needs it. Finally he is fitting into more clothes  
Hi to everyone else, hope things are going well for you all x


----------



## Turia

Sorry for being quiet recently.  I've wanted to reply/chat but priorities when Baby T is asleep tend to be the loo, my meals and laundry!  And not always in that order  

Skye - I also went off garlic during my pregnancy, although not so much the smell.  I found it caused indigestion so my beloved garlic bread was off the menu!

Mrs Mac - hats off to you managing 2 wee ones.  Is your husband back at work now?  Sorry to hear about the raisin incident though but again you are not alone.  My health visitor also had that happen to her wee one!

Pink - know what you mean about not growing so fast.  My baby isn't a baby anymore and he is not yet 6m.  The upside though is the interaction, I spend my days just chatting, (badly) singing and playing with him.  He is a smiler and always happy to giggle and I love hearing him laugh.  I discovered a great cartoon called Masha and the Bear, my OH and I love it and so does Baby T.  I bought him the large cuddly bear for Mothers Day (for making me a mum) and the look on his face was priceless.  It is the same size as him!  He did a few double takes when seeing bear on the tv and sitting beside him.  It's the only kids tv he watches but as we watch together it's great fun.

Sparkly and Isla - hope all is well

Loopy - welcome and also congrats on your son.  It's good to know that there are also some more experienced mums on this thread.  I do know how you feel though re meeting other mums, the only mums with babies that I know are here on this forum.  Partly it is because I'm an older mum, so my friends with kids are now grandparents or planning their child's wedding!  I have family with younger kids but still no babies.  My niece is now 4 and is the only other little person that Baby T knows.

It's also partly because of my ill health after the birth and low self esteem.  I'm limited in what I can do and would not be able to go to any groups that don't have proper seats - no getting on the floor for me!  I can get baby from in and out the pram if I'm sitting but cannot just stand up with him or carry him about.  I see all these other mums with babies out having coffee together but don't feel I can join in.  I feel too old in comparison and feel that they wouldn't understand the impact of infertility and treatment has had on me.  Although I realise that the latter is a bit unfair as no doubt, some will have gone through it themselves.  

I also feel quite frumpy in comparison.  My hair fell out in clumps and although now growing back, I'm left with thin hair and grey tufts growing in which makes me self conscious even though most others wouldn't notice.  I still can't get into normal shoes as I still get odema so wear horrible odema ankle boots.  My wardrobe is currently leggings and old baggy jumpers - usually milk sick stained!  I packed away my normal clothes when pregnant and just haven't had the time to sort them all out again, but then don't see the point when I'm still wearing the horrible boots....

Sorry this is turning into a tale of self pity, I've just no one else to say it all to.  I'm out all the time for coffee/lunch now but it is with elderly neighbours or my aunt or dad so just not the same.  

Oops baby awake...hopefully more later when I'm in a better mood.

Turia x


----------



## MrsMacD

Aww Turia so sorry to hear you are feeling like that. Sending big hugs your way   . It's difficult with a wee one to get the time to make yourself feel special/look decent. I tend to wear my tacky trackies as I call them and change into good clothes just before I go out that way I've a better chance of being presentable ie no food or sick etc. You see some mums all dolled up and ive always wondered how they managed to get the time.

I know I'm a bit younger but I've had concerns about being older at groups aswell as most mums are in their 20s but to be honest unless they know you they're unlikely to think much about it. Besides regardless of how old you are you have the same thing in common as a new mum. I didn't go to much groups with my son as I got overwhelmed with weaning and then got lazy but I'm hoping to get him back to some once I find my feet. What about a singing group or similar where you can sit most of the time?

Hope you feel more positive soon. I'm away to get some sleep before the first night feed x


----------



## loopylulu888

I get on better with the older ladies at any baby group I've went along to. I suffer with anxiety , not sure what it stemmed from but one minute I was a happy girl studying for her nursing degree and the next I was extremely uncomfortable leaving the house , being job crowded places ect unless I'm with someone I know. Perhaps it was because I was bullied on a placement but I dropped out anyway after a short illness and surgery I just wasn't prepared to go back and I've suffered with anxiety ever since - Probably why I know no one !! &#128514; Lock myself up in the house / garden and only leave when husband is home or at weekends when he is off work.

Pity posts are good- gets it off your chest a bit !

Anyway ,
Hope everyone keeping wel and looking forward to Easter - I've already demolished my Easter egg EGGS!

Got J a lovely new outfit and a toy for Easter as I don't let me have lots and lots of chocolate.

J is currently napping while i catch up on here.

Also just applied for a job , only 11.5 hours but would be perfect as it's just around the corner from where I live and little enough hours that his gran is prepared to help with babysitting- I still haven't left him yet &#128514;


----------



## Turia

Thanks Mrs MacD and Loopy Lulu.  Sorry for the delay in replying but you know how it is.  Even at this early time, I've only a few minutes as I can hear him stir.  I've never been the life if the party but infertility treatment has robbed me of what confidence I had left. For years I had nothing to talk about other than work and treatment so felt so boring....

Oops awake early, got to go...more later
Turia X


----------



## MrsMacD

Turia I'm sure you'll get some of that confidence back again. To be honest infertility and treatment rarely crossss my mind nowadays probably because I barely have time to draw breath. Once your little one is older you will probably be forced to do things out with your confort zone aswell and you'll be amazed at what you can achieve and the people you will meet. Try not to beat yourself up about things. If someone told me I'd be where I am today I would never have believed them. It seems like forever ago I was told I would never have biological children and I proved them wrong. Some days I feel like the luckiest person in the world. Mainly when they are both sleeping lol!


----------



## Turia

Thanks again Mrs Mac and apologies again for the lack of reply.  I keep coming on the boards but before I get to reply it's wake up time.  He only ever has power naps during the day but is currently asleep in my arms.  I won't type much as it is one finger on the iPad but did want to say I appreciate the support!

Loopy - with you on the Easter eggs!  How did you get on with your job application?  I'm dreading going back already but it won't be until October.

Pink, Isla, Sparkly - how are you getting on?
Skye, I read your diary when I can.  Glad to hear everything is going wel although sorry about your trousers!

Turia x


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hi ladies is it ok to join in your thread? I've just recently had boy/girl twins on my 4th ivf using DE. I had a really good pregnancy with the exception of my poor wee mum being diagnosed with bowel cancer right at the start although the prospect and then the reality of being a grannie has given her a new lease of life and she's doing great now. However my birth was pretty traumatic with a failed induction followed by an emergency section as a result of developing preeclampsia which then led to kidney failure and a blood transfusion. Then to top it all off I had a massive internal bleed creating a rather large haemotoma in my abdominal muscles. So all in all I was in hospital for 10 days. It's only now that I'm starting to feel normal and beginning to enjoy being a mummy to my two gorgeous wee munchkins. 

I've had a read back through the thread and it seems like we've all been through a lot to get to where we're at today so it's a massive pat on the back to all us lovely ladies.
Am looking forward to getting to know you all
Love twinkle x


----------



## Turia

Hi Twinkle Toes
Welcome and congratulations!  

Firstly I'm sorry to hear about your mum but it's good news that she is doing well.  I know what you mean about the lease of life, my m-in-l has just turned 94 and we sometimes think that she was determined to keep going and finally become a granny.  Having not been out the house for a year, she made it to the hospital when baby t was just a day old.

I'm so sorry also to read of your own health issues.  I was in hospital for nearly 3 weeks after the birth so know how hard it was being so ill yet having a baby to look after - can't imagine how hard it must have been with 2.  I'm so glad you are now home and starting to feel better.  Have you made it outside yet?

Congratulations again - lovely names btw!

Hope everyone else is doing okay?  Loopy, how did you get on with the job application?  Sparkly and Skye, you must be on the homeward straight by now?

Turia x
Turia X


----------



## MrsMacD

Congratulations on your twins Twinkle. You must have your hands full with 2 babies. Sorry to hear about your traumatic birth. Hope you're recovering well. Its amazing how your body just gets on with things when it has to. I'm still on iron tablets now (9 weeks after birth) due to blood loss during birth.


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies, just a quick one to see how you are all doing? 
I am just grabbing some time while the wee one is napping so not much time to check back on previous posts. 
Twinkle congrats on your twins and hope you've recovered now. 
Sparkly and Skye, hope your both keeping well, can't remember when your both due but don't think it should be too long now. 
Turia, how are you doing? Hope things are going ok with you. 
Things are going ok here, Arran is 12 weeks old and doing well, he's developing such a wee personality now and is full of smiles. Over the past few days he has gone into a bit of a feeding frenzy and is waking every 2 hours for a feed, feeding for 5 or 10 minutes then falling asleep. Think he is in a bit of a growth spurt but hopefully this night time wakening  doesn't last, he has been such a good sleeper until now.
Anyway, I'm heading out soon so better make a move, just wanted to say hi.
Ps-have you guys got the snow? It's crazy!  Totally need summer to arrive ASAP   ️xx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hi girls how are we all doing? I hope everyone is enjoying the bank holiday in spite of the weather. 
Turia that's a lovely story about your mother in law getting out the house. Babies defo do something to people as we have been completely overwhelmed by the amount of gifts we've received for our twins from people that we don't even know that well. It sounds like you too had a difficult birth, did you have a review? My GP and community midwife have said that I should have one to help me deal with it as there is so much I can't remember and the docs were being very vague about what was actually wrong with me which was frustrating a quite worrying especially when they were talking about further surgery. Anyway I'm feeling a LOT better now and have been trying to get out with the pram every day this week which has been a mammoth task with twins.  

Hi MrsMacD how old is your little one now and did you have a girl or a boy? I'm loving being a mummy but sometimes I have to pinch myself to remind me that it's actually real and they are my babies. 2 is defo hard work, in fact I think it's probably the hardest thing I've ever done. Sometimes I feel like I don't leave the couch except to change nappies or make a tea, which I never get to finish, as I'm constantly feed if 2 hungry monkeys. I'm sure things will eventually settle down. Like you I'm still on iron, which totally kills your stomach, and a whole load of other stuff. But hey it's all been worth it so I'm not complaining. 

Pinkchick congratulations on the birth of Arran, he sounds adorable with all his smiles. Hopefully his feeding has settled down a bit and your managing to get some sleep. I'm with you on the summer arriving front, this weather is mental. We had snow, hail and thunder here the other day. It's normally pretty good weather at this time of year so hopefully it'll kick in soon and we can all finally pack away the winter woolies. 

Right girls I'm off to bed as I'm cream crackered! Chat soon and good luck to anyone who's due soon xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Twinkle toes hope if you go for a review it gives you the answers you're looking for. I had a girl who is 11 weeks old now. I had an appointment with a consultant this pregnancy (think it's standard after a c section) so was keen to find out what had happened to me after my first birth to allow me to choose between c section or natural this time. All he could tell me was that it was probably sepsis.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Hopefully the weather has now changed for the better. Being couped up inside on bad days with a toddler isn't much fun.


----------



## loopylulu888

Turia- job application went well, I got the job on nightshift 16hours a week started 22nd April  
Enjoying it but inlaws are making it tiring as supposed to watch him 8-12 and have been waking me at 9:30/10 in the morning :/

TT- congrats on your twins ! I had a clot on my lung after birth and was in hospital for 10 days after birth of my son too- was awful! 

Nothing else new with me except I've got my laparoscopy on Monday- nervous!!  hope your all doing ok  think this weekend we are to have good weather !! Xx


----------



## Turia

Sorry for lack of personals but just a quick query - how are everyone's lo coping with the heat?  Our gro egg went red last night and hit 24.7 degrees in the bedroom despite having a fan on.  Normally he has been sleeping in a 1.0 tog gro bag but last night he ended up just in a short sleeved/no leg body suit.  However he woke at the back of 4 which is unlike him.  He didn't seem cold, more happy that he could kick his legs about without covers!

Thinking of getting a 0.5 tog gro bag....

And as for the days...He started sprinkling his water tumbler over himself yesterday to cool himself down, soaked his shorts but was really happy with himself.

Glad it wasn't this hot last summer when I was pregnant!
Turia x


----------



## MrsMacD

You must be getting better weather than me Turia although have to admit it was warm last night. Don't know what temp as I don't have a thermometer. My lo was in a long sleeved sleepsuit and sleeping bag. She's previously been in a vest, sleepsuit and sleeping bag but started to notice she was damp in the morning from sweat. I'm not coping with any heat just now as I am permanently sweating. Must be the hormones and feeding myself. Was the same with my son.


----------



## MrsMacD

How are you getting on anyway Turia? Are you a bit happier in yourself? I noticed you are now a ff trainee. How's that going?


----------



## Turia

Hi Mrs Mac
I'm just outside of Glasgow but we have lucked out with the weather recently, thankfully it is cooler tonight.  We got a 0.5 tog but a different make so it doesn't feel much different from the 1.0 tog.  The last couple of nights he has just been in a nappy and sleeping bag which has helped, but then he does easily feel the heat.  For the first 3 months he kicked off all covers so was a nightmare...

Sorry Mrs Mac, I typed the above and saved it as a draft but then have never had the time to go back to it.  Baby T is hopeless at daytime sleeping unless in his pram or on me so I never get the chance to do anything!

I'm managing most days myself although after a fashion. Still not feeling part of the mummy club but there are a few I chat to at Bookbug, sadly this Monday is the last for the summer.  I get my new (second hand) car on Tue so hopefully that opens up the world a bit.  If I can remember how to drive that is!  Last time was just after my bfp in early Feb 15!

Turia x


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hi ladies how are we all doing? Hope all those gorgeous babies are thriving and the mummies are blooming. 
Thankfully the weather has been a bit cooler especially at night as like you guys it was hard knowing what to put the bubs in at night when sleeping and if yours were anything like mine they really didn't fair well in the heat at all.

Turia I know what you mean about the clubs all finishing up for summer, I just started going to the playgroup in my village and then it ended for the summer holidays which was a pain as I was getting into a wee routine with the kids in the morning. I'm now trying to get them out for walks each morning instead but the weather has been a bit up and down recently.

I've had a bit of a nightmare myself recently as when I was in hospital one of my moles went a bit weird so I got it checked out amd it turns out it's a malignant melanoma. Have had the mole removed obviously but now need to have surgery to remove a larger area and to biopsy the closest lymph nodes. I'm totally sh.....g myself and can't believe this has happened after all we've been through to have our family. I was just starting to really enjoy the twins amd was feeling better after my hideous birthing experience. Life really sucks sometimes but I'm trying to focus on all the positive things. I'll just be glad when the surgery is over and am praying hard that it's not spread so if anyone has any spare prayers going then say one for me please! 

Anyway ladies enough of me rambling, have a good weekend whatever you're doing
Love twinkle xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Twinkle toes really sorry to hear that you are going through this, your right it's really unfair after all you've been through already. Thank God you got it checked out though and hopefully it will all be sorted after your surgery. My friend had the same a couple of years ago and she got it seen to quick and was fine after having the surgery, she's not looked back since although needs to use total sun block even when it's just a wee. It sunny! Take care. 
Hi to everyone else, hope your all doing well xx


----------



## skye11

*Twinkle* I know it's easier said than done but stay positive. Finding the mole very early is a good thing. My dad had exactly the same thing last year. He had the mole removed then later went back to get the skin round about the mole taken away. This reduces the chances of melanoma spreading. He's now in the clear but needs to cover up in the sun and wear factor 50 suncream. I'm sure you'll be fine too. I understand how annoying it is having to deal with that after a tricky birth but you'll get there. Thinking of you.


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Thanks Skye and pink chick for your reassuring words, I've got my pre op on wed then I'm in the following Thursday's for my op. Will be glad when it's over. Currently trying to get help with the twins as I'll need to be careful lifting them in case I rupture the wound, although it really pains me to do so. Hope you girls are all doing well and your babies are thriving xx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hey ladies how are we all doing I thought I'd just let you know that I got my biopsy results back and there's no spread in the surrounding tissue or lymph nodes. Phew........ Can't tell you how relieved I am. Now I'm finally enjoying being a full time mummy to my gorgeous twins, also decided to take redundancy from work in light of everything that's happened and me not wanting to be away from them as my job takes me away from home. 
We're just about to start weaning and are doing baby led weaning, has anyone else don't this and if so how many times a day did you give them food? Hope you Amd the bubs are doing well xx

Turia thanks so much for mentioning me to bundles, she's been in touch and I'm starting in the next couple of weeks xx


----------



## Turia

Hi Twinkle
Great news about your results, you must be so relieved not to have that hang over you as it were. 

Sorry back later...baby woken!
Turia x


----------



## Turia

Nope, back to sleep so hopefully I'll get a few more minutes   

Not working seems quite appealing right now as I only have 2 weeks of mat leave left!  It's not the work as I enjoy my job, I just don't want to leave him and of course there will be so many firsts that I will miss. I'm getting a lip wobble just thinking of it.  I'm also just beginning to enjoy mat leave and have met another mum who has also been through the infertility mill so we have been having coffee over the summer.

We started weaning 6 months ago and probably did a mix of blw and purée.  We started with purée but very quickly introduced things like ready Brek, banana and potato croquette...anything that could be mashed really!  I started with just doing lunch for a couple of weeks and then introduced breakfast.  Dinner was the last to start but was certainly begun within the first two months of starting weaning.

Great news about becoming a moderator in training!

How is everyone else doing?

Turia X


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey everyone how are you all doing? I'm not on here very often now as I just don't seem to have he time! The days fly in. Just wondering how you are all doing? 
I can't believe it is November and christmas will be upon us soon. Can't wait for it this year, our first as a little family. Only thing is as soon as Thats over with I'm back to work part time in January. I'm dreading it to be honest but I feel really lucky I've been able to take nearly a year off work and spend lovely time with out wee guy. Arran is 9 months now, it's scary how quick the time has gone by. 
Really hope you are all well. 
Twinkle toes really hope your surgery went well and your recovering well. 
Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## TierraFirma

Just wanted to start a newer thread than the other pregnancy and beyond chatter as that's not been used by anyone in over 60 days 

I used to post in clinic thread but since BFP we are not allowed to post there and would be nice to have a chatting thread just for the folks in Scotland and it doesn't matter if your trying for bfp or have one


----------



## Turia

Hi there
Just spotted this thread again!  Just wanted to say hi and happy to chat    

Congratulations on your pregnancy, not long to go now by the look of your signature.  Hope everything has been ok.

I now have an active toddler who is just over one and three quarters.  I had treatment in Spain as you can see from my signature but used GCRM as my local clinic for all my cycles abroad.  I also had 2 initial attempts at GRI.

Anyway, just a fleeting hello as I need to go watch Thomas the tank engine    
Turia x


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey turia  

I had read your diary and you certainly  had a long process to get your little man, best birthday ever by the sound of it hehe I'm so glad you had your long awaited bundle, were you at gcrm in Glasgow then? 
Do the British clinics get involved when you cycle abroad then? I never knew you could go abroad tbh but considering you can go anywhere for boob jobs etc I should have thought 

Thomas haha my 3yr old is all about paw patrol so won't entertain Thomas, wish he would branch out a little but hey ho least he's happy. I've got 5 weeks left and so far so good just baba has decided to go breech   really don't want to have c section but think she's stubborn enough to not turn haha

Tierra x


----------



## Lusitano

Hi ladies. Can I join you?
I'm in Scotland too and had my twin girls on 7th June.
I had a failed cycle at the Nuffield in Glasgow before moving on to Serum in Athens. The rest is history as they say!
Turia, you are somewhat of an inspiration to us all with your journey! I've also read your entire journal from the start! I remember feeling like I was watching a movie when reading and actually shed a tear for you when your dream of motherhood came true! You should honestly think about creating a book from your journal. It's incredibly powerful and relatable.

Tierra, good luck with the birth of your little girl. Not long to go now! I'm missing being pregnant already, despite feeling like a beached whale at the end. How crazy is that?!
I'm already trying to convince my DH that another one would be great!


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey lusitano congratulations on your recent arrivals   
I'm sure I have empty womb syndrome haha I love being pregnant and always enjoy everything about it even delivery that I miss it too when I have a baby but this is number 4 for me so definitely the last haha don't think my old carcass can't keep doing it.
Convince dh for another 1   might be twins again. I can imaging you were rather full at the end carrying twins, I always wanted twins but sadly it never happened haha but so glad to be able to have what I have. Was your cycles nhs, I don't know anything about cycling abroad tbh do you need a clinic in the uk too

Hope you's have settled home well and not too tired with 2 babies haha if that's possible x


----------



## Turia

Hi there
So sorry for the late reply, it has been so busy at work and I only get 30 mins for lunch (so that I can start later at 9.30 and deal with the nursery run).

*Tierra* - thanks for reading my diary! Always a strange feeling that someone has actually read it  Yes I used GCRM as my 'local' for all the scans, drugs, tests and OTD bloods. They had an official link with Valencia so I also had consultations with Marco for my reviews and he liaised with Valencia over my treatment. For those cycles it was a package cost for all the treatment. For my last cycle I was with Procreatec but GCRM still let me use them as an outpatient. Everything was pay-as-you-go but the only difference was that they could not get involved in my protocol or give advice. I'm not sure if they did it for everyone or just me as they knew me so well    Baby T is not yet into Paw Patrol but has recently in the last week or so discovered Postman Pat. Not bothered about anything but the fact there is a train, van, bike and tractor in most episodes.    Anyway, you must be getting close now...!

*Lusitano* - firstly congratulations!     How are you adjusting to your new life?
Thank you also for reading my diary and for your kind words about it. I would love to look at publishing properly but don't have the time at the moment to look into how I do it. Another thing for the to-do list once he is older....

Sorry must dash again - need to pick up at nursery in 10 minutes!!!
Turia x


----------



## TierraFirma

Turia it was when I first started on ff that I read the diary but don't think I read it all so have taken the time with dh to read and I have to say it's like ready a novel not a dear diary, your writing is so descriptive I can actually picture what's happening and it's one of the best things I've read and would be an excellent idea to publish. Travels with a suitcase on 4 wheels is hilarious it actually had me going "maybe I should get one with 4 wheels haha"
I know you would have liked a sibling but my heart just fills for you knowing you have baby t and I'm sure he's the world to you all. I felt the world unfair not being able to have the recent children but I can't even begin to imaging the struggles you and oh have went through but I'm so happy for you that your miracle did arrive.

Are you back working full time or still pt, must be hectic for you's and doing the genealogy haha I've always wanted to be able to do something like that more so since my dh dad died 21 years ago and he doesn't know anything about that side of his family so well done that you can date so far back.


----------



## Turia

Hi *Tierra*
Gosh you did read my diary to know me so well  Can thoroughly recommend 4 wheels over 2! Thanks also for your comments/support on it, I've had great feedback and keep wondering if I should let family read it now that it is all 'over'. Just can't decide.... 

Yes I am back full time since April although still doing less than I used to. The server is down at the moment hence this sneaky posting. My job used to be 45-50 hours a week so now only doing just over 35 seems strange. I work close to home so can still be in my PJ's at 8.45 and yet get ready, do the nursery run and be at work by 9.30! I'm always saying that I come to work for a rest 

Sadly however I've not done any genealogy since baby was born, luckily I broke the back of all the main lines although there is always still some research to do. Indeed I haven't read any books either and I used to be an avid reader! I remember my cousin phoning the week before he was born to give some last advice and being told to quickly read all the books I wanted to now as I wouldn't get a chance for another 5 years. So far she has been right.

You must be in final count down now - and yes you will miss the kicks of pregnancy but the cuddles are much better 

*Lusitano* - How are you getting on?

Any of the other Scottish posters about?
Turia x


----------



## TierraFirma

Turia
I think it would be a great idea to let family read your story, obviously the journey was sad and upsetting to read but it was also really funny at times and I think that's what makes it inspirational, no one knows what going through infertility is like unless it happens to them but the way you write actually makes people come on the journey with you like a film, when your oh bought that "lanyard" and turned out to be a small dog lead   my dh asked is that true, I said it must be, you couldn't write that stuff haha those moments in amongst the dark times make for a very well rounded read that deserves to be read and I'm sure it would help a lot of people.
I've noticed that doing simple things like reading or any hobby doesn't happen that often now haha, I liked cross stitch, knitting yet never seem to have the time to do it and what time I would get wouldn't really be worth it if you know what I mean. 

I've got 2 weeks left now and prt of me will be glad once baba is born so I can actually lie down without feeling like my lungs are being crushed and not taking forever to get up from a sitting position but there's something nice knowing those little kicks are your baby and having them all to yourself is comforting. Even though this isn't my first rodeo I still get nervous   think it's the knowing part hehe it's gonna hurt but yeah it's worth it to be able to cuddle the little bundle that's about to drive you insane 👍 Mw want to do a sweep in 2 weeks   but I'm not down for that, never had one and haven't heard anything good about one soooooo gonna be a week of pineapple, decorating, spicy food if I can manage it and maybe cuddling   if I can summon the energy 

Think everyone in Scotland has vanished on here haha London thread seems busy all the time, maybe not as many Scots around as I thought 

X


----------



## Turia

Hi there
Yes the Lanyard/Dog Lead story is very true!  He was so flustered after we got the call from the clinic (we both were) that he didn't look at it properly.  It was a very thin one (must be for small lap-type dogs) and of course we just never thought a football team would be selling dog leads whereas a lanyard in your favourite teams colours made sense to us      We still have it to this day!

Good luck with your sweep avoidance tactics    I've never had one but they don't sound fun.  They did an internal check on me at 28 weeks when I had some sudden (thankfully short-lived) bleeding.  I screamed the place down and was a lot louder than all the ladies in early labour around me     

I think the problem with the thread is that once posters have their babies they are too busy to come on.  I know that I find reading a lot easier than replying.  And of course some people may want to put IF struggles well behind them and may not visit here any more.  I do wonder if there should be a Scottish meet-up at some point - there must be more of us out there!
Turia x


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies can I join? I am from Edinburgh. Currently 20weeks pregnant. Did 2 fresh rounds of ivf/icsi and a frozen then paid private to gcrm, finally got our wee miracle. 

Needed a little bit advice. My cockapoo (dog haha)  just bombed from the kitchen into my room and leaped and landed right on my stomach. Made me jump and scream. Was sore . I know they are very cushioned in there but I am a very anxious person. Should I call the hospital? My midwife wont answer now until tues?


----------



## Turia

Hi Mo
Just got time for a quick reply but if you are worried at all it is always better to get it checked out.  Only you know how hard the blow was so it is always going to be hard to advise.  I remember one visit to the Maternity Day unit at the southern and there was a girl who had fallen after being jostled to the ground by a passer by.  All was ok but she was told she did the right thing in coming in.

There is never any harm in phoning and just see what they advise.  But don't wait until Tuesday!

Will check back later.
Turia x


----------



## TierraFirma

Hi mo 
I second the suggestion of calling maternity assessment for advice and reassurance. There was a lady on this website who tripped and fell on her belly and everything was fine but just to put her mind at ease she checked with hospital so there's no harm in calling just so you have piece of mind.

X


----------



## mo89

Thanks ladies. I gave them a call. They said everything would be fine, that shes well cushioned. Would need to be extreme like a car accident to do anything. Just saud to take paracetamol and a hot bath. But as long as it doesnt get worse or bleeding. Which im not. I feel like iv pulled a bit of a muscle though. Prob coz I jerked. My dog is quite small, about 14 pound. But she leaped fast and it did hurt. But sure its all fine. Suppose people with toddlers have worse. I will give my midwife a text too and hear from her on tues with second opinion. But baby's been moving and actually felt her kick on the outside for first time. Like, felt her with my hand xx


----------



## TierraFirma

That's good news mo glad your more relaxed now, it's hard to tell what could harm the baby especially when it hurts us haha but it's always better to be safe than sorry. Baby is prob trying to kick the dog from inside you now   
Try and relax and just let midwife know but by the sound of it everything is going perfect

X


----------



## Turia

Hi Mo
So glad all is okay, you did the right thing in contacting them...I would have gone spare with worry if I had been in your shoes and only their advice would have reassured.  Fingers crossed now for the remainder being a stress free pregnancy!

Turia x


----------



## mo89

Thank you ladies. She was proper kicking all last night. Was amazing. But haven't really felt anything today. Nut when I google it they say not to worry about it until after 24 weeks. Im only 20. Xx


----------



## Turia

Hi there
I would go more based on whether it is normal for you to feel kicking or not.  I had an anterior placenta plus lots of extra cushioning of my own therefore I didn't really feel kicks until week 24 or so! Therefore a quiet spell for me would be normal.  However if you have been feeling kicks in a regular basis for a few weeks and then have a quiet spell, you should then again get it checked.  

The advice I was given was to drink something fizzy, to dance/jump around the room and to drink 1 1/2 pints of really cold water.  If none of that woke the wee one up I was to phone maternity assessment.

Turia x


----------



## Turia

Hi Mo
Just checking that everything is okay?
Turia x


----------



## TierraFirma

Well that's my little lady here   arrived yesterday morning weighing 7lb 2 

Went in with a little bleed that they thought might have been mucus plug coming away but was 3cm so they decided to induce, she was another back to back baby and ended up with 2nd deg muscle tear but apart from that all fine and at least I got home the same day. 
Breast feeding doing ok, nipples not too bad and got fingers crossed they don't crack but got shields just in case and breastfeeding worker coming. 

I had forgotten the discomfort after having a baby and I tell you I don't miss it lol this is def my last


----------



## mo89

Hi turia. Im good thanks. All was fine. Had 22 wk scan today. Had a 20 but coz if her position they couldnt measure head. Si bk today. Everything is good. How are you? 

Congratulations tierra!!! Did you know you were having a wee girl? How early were u xxx


----------



## TierraFirma

Mo glad your doing ok and all is fine with baby 

I did know I was having a girl yeah and baby was only 2 days early so that was nice 

X


----------



## Turia

Great news all round!   

Glad things are ok *Mo*  I was just getting worried as you had posted about being jumped on by the dog and then just a few days later that you weren't feeling movement, I began fearing the worst! So relieved and happy for you that things continue to go well 

Congratulations *Tierra*! Can't believe you got home the same day! Now you can enjoy all those special newborn cuddles   

Turia x


----------

